# Sheffield care girls : part 11



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies   Happy chatting


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

I'll be first then  

Just at work, off to a meeting in a minute - yes I know its 6pm  

Hope you are all OK - just been outside, isn't it a lovely day  

XX


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi there girls lovely day today. 

Thanks Katy - yes we broke up yesterday as well - got lots of choccies!! You don't live far away at all then, I have a friend who lives in Barton. I am new to teaching so needing this holiday  

I had my appointment with Paula today to go through everything - it seemed very overwhelming to be honest - I had got used to IUI (5 attempts) and had always desparately hoped not to need IVF (not that anybody wants it) - my fear of injections and medical things is really making me    about it. I am going to have some more hynotherapy and DP has said he will do jabs - just seems so much to do! Jabs, pessaries etc. etc.! There weren't any pessaries until I mentioned that I always spot and until I had extra support have never got to test day - then a sheet with loads of pessary instructions came out  Glad I mentioned it though. Paula was great. I am off to Nottingham Care for the EC and ET to have the fuller sedation. 

Need to get my head around it I think - holiday starts tomorrow - today hasn't felt much like one! 

She did say they have preg rates of around 75% at the moment      so that feels quite positive and obviously the results on here are very positive. 
Quick question that I mean to ask - the ET is that just like IUI? Has anyone on here had any experience of Nottingham Care at all? I am having scans and bloods at Sheffield but the 2 procedures at Nottingham. 
Sorry a bit of a me post

Hope everyone else is enjoying the lovely sun. 
Tiny xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Just want to say  so I don't lose you.

Off to Antenatal will be back later 

x x x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Tiny, Glad your appt went well. I know what you mean about it all being overwhelming. I remember my first appt thinking I'll never get my head around this..or that I'd mess the drugs up or something!  But don't worry, It's surprising how quickly you get to grips with it all. I'm sure you'll be fine.  With regards to e/t - 2/3 days after the eggs and sperm have been placed together (and hopefully fertilized) the "best" 2 embryos will be carefully placed into a catheter which is gently fed up through the cervix into the womb and they are carefully expelled. You usually have a full bladder for this as it makes it easy and can sometimes watch whats going on via a t.v screen - like an ultrasound, which is interesting! It really doesn't hurt, it's a bit like a smear test. You might feel a tiny nipping when the catheter is passed through the cervix, but it's fine honestly.  I had my first 3 cycles at Leeds and my final successful one at Care, and they were so wonderful (like you I was very nervous about e/c and needed extra sedation!) it really did make a difference. Hope you are relaxing today and enjoying those choccies!

Hi Scoobs ~ Hope Antenatal goes well. Let us know what you learn tonight. 

Gosh how warm is it today? haven't had much energy to do a lot, popped to Tesco and then out of interest to Next... and walked straight back out again. It's just full of people dragging stuff off the rails (manky left over bits they were too) Couldn't be bothered with it!  Oh Gosh how snobby does that sound!  

Chat soon

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi girls
Hope you are all enjoying the weather - the nice weather only arrived here early afternoon - up till then grey and not so nice. 

Thanks Katy - did you go to Nottingham for sedation then? If so I would be really interested to hear about it - PM if you prefer. Is it usual for someone to come in with you for EC?  The jabs worry me but the EC worries me most. The results do seem very good though which I am trying to focus on.  Doesn't help that DP is not at all good and won't be able to come in with me - he would pass out - we are different in our responses to such things but both terrible  . 

I had eyebrows done earlier and then treated myself to a massage which was very nice. Mainly been doing linen and housework - feel I need to get on top of the house a bit then can chill. Might go and have another choccie or 2 now though - I deserve it!!

Off to see Batman later with DP - have got superior seats in a cinema we havne't been to before so hopefully they will be worth the extra. 

Tiny xxxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Tiny ~ Gosh you have been good today, You deffo deserve a choccie or 2!

When I had my appt with Dr Shaker I told him I had to go to Nottingham for e/c (My previous e/c's at Leeds had been pretty bad - only because I overstimulated so it took forever -and with hardly any pain relief!  ) I was terrified and his reply was of course I could go to Nottingham. but he was confident that things would be fine for me at Sheffield and went through all the drugs and sedation. It was a tough decision, I really was scared but in the end we stayed at Sheffield, and do you know it was fab! They gave me extra local anesthetic and I had gas and air and hardly felt a thing! I couldn't believe it, could've kissed him! He he. I wouldn't hesitate having mine done again there, but if you think you need more heavy duty(!) sedation etc, Nottingham will look after you I'm sure.   You need to do what you feel most comfortable with. Don't you worry - and keep focusing on those results!  Shout if you have any more Q's!

Just off to get my pizza out the oven,  

Enjoy Batman tonight.  

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ We did labour and pain relief tonight   It over ran by 40 minutes but was well worth it as it was so useful  Just got home and had fish fingers and spaghetti hoops   

Sally ~ Just sending you a truck load of  for your appointment tomorrow. Really will be praying that you get good news.

Tiny  ~ Enjoy the film and chocolates 

Leaving do went really well last night Dave had a few too many to drink but wasn't too bad this morning  Had a lovely evening and a gorgeous Chinese. We got loads of pressies for Horis and I also got lots of pamper stuff for me   Dave got a set up ear plugs   

x x x


----------



## White Rose (Nov 23, 2005)

Hello all  

We are just starting to dip our toes back in the IVF water after a succesful go at ICSI a couple of years ago.  We had our last treatment at Gateshead, which was very small and friendly, but is a bit far to drive this time so we're looking round at new clinics and Sheffield Care seem to be popular - is it a friendly place to go? And are they always a bit slow at replying to emails?  I asked them for info a week ago and have had nothing back yet - is that normal?


Good luck to all of you having treatment at the mo


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey girls,

Just popping on quickly

Sally ~ Wishing lots of luck for today. Hope it all goes well. 

Karen ~ Is it your Grandad's funeral today?  Thinking of you sweetheart.

Scooby ~ Glad Antenatal went well. Did you see any gory vids on labour then?! How did Dave take it? Think the ear plugs are brilliant!  Glad that you and Horis got some lovely pressies too you deserve them. 

White Rose ~ Hello and welcome.  Yeah I would definately say Care are a friendly bunch. I would maybe send your email again, or try ringing them..I always found them really efficient and helpful. Maybe they were just a tad busy that day.  If you have any questions just shout! 

Tiny ~ Hope you're doing ok and relaxing in the sun! 

T.Q  ~ How are you today? Hope you're taking things easy in this heat. 

Right must go, at a birthday party/bbq at 4. Gorge weather for it! Refusing to believe its going to rain at the weekend! 

Had my Diabetes test this morning. Lovely it was.  Get the results on Tuesday when I go for scan so I'll let you know then.

Chat soon

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi girls
Lovely day again! Have enjoyed some sun today. 

Welcome White Rose. I am still quite new to Care - I paid for other txs at another clinic but this is our NHS funded IVF. Seem good so far - results are good which is helping me to try and think   

Karen     

Katy  - Batman was good thanks! Hope the party goes well - fab weather for it. 

Hello to everyone else. 
Tiny xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Karen ~ Hope today has gone as well as could be expected 

Katy ~ No they don't show the video as she said last night that the woman gives birth in 10 minutes flat and looks like Leo Sayer     Enjoy tonight, am off out to see Mamma Mia   

White Rose ~ Welcome to the thread hun  Its starting to get busy again now which is so lovely  

Tiny ~ How you doing 

x x x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello  

Sorry I haven't been on for a few days girls.
Yes it was step-granddad Tommy's funeral yesterday and it was sad of course but as nice as a funeral can be, the minister who came to do the service was lovely.  My mum did a talk at the service and she did ever so well and had us all laughing about Tommy because he was such a character. Then we went to local hall for sarnies and then to the pub for the afternoon. There were loads of people there, I was so upset for my stepgrandma and stepdad and my stepbrothers but they were all really brave.  Thanks for your well wishes girls.

Gosh so hot today, I was laid on the bed this morning with electric fan just blowing on me for an hour before I could face getting up! 

Hi Scooby - Aw what a shame you missed Leo Sayer! Enjoy Mamma Mia, my friend said it was brill. I quite fancy seeing it but will have to see if my friend from work wants to go after my hols as my DH doesn't fancy it.  How did you find the labour lessons? Scary or useful? Mmm spaghetti hoops sound yum. We went shopping on way home yesterday and bought loads of "badness" - garlic bread, potato skins, crisps      Glad you enoyed your leaving do. 

Hi Tiny - Sorry deary I never had IUI so can't compare with the ET.  We are all different with pain and it is better to go to Nottingham than get yourself extra stressed worrying about it. It is stressful enough isn't it.  How was Batman?  The jabs don't tend to hurt so don't worry. The odd one hurts but if you move to a different spot then it doesn't hurt. My DH was dying to do mine for me (the sadist) but I wouldn't let him.  Didn't you have to use pessaries for your IUI?  

Hi Katy -  Glad your GTT is over, good luck for your results on Tues and also for your next scan.  Party and BBQ sounds good. What do you have planned for the weekend? 

Hi White Rose - A big welcome to you.  Care Sheffield is very small and friendly. It is in a large converted house in a residential area which makes it feel cosy and the staff are lovely. Sorry I have never emailed them, only rang them.  Give them a ring, the receptionist and nurses are all lovely, I have always had good experiences on the phone with them. 

Hi Sally - I hope your appointment in London went well yesterday.  I did think of you, sorry I didn't send you a message xxx

Hi TQ - How are you doing? Taking it easy I hope.

Well the plan for today is to go buy DH a bike for his birthday which is in a couple of weeks but he wants it now so he can get some exercise while I am lying in bed on a morning.
We have the next 2 weeks off work as annual leave  -hurrah  

We also have our 4D scan tomorrow morning with Inner Vision so am looking forward to that and we are going to the Wetherby Whaler for lunch with my parents after that (Fish and chips for Sunday lunch, aren't we naughty).  

I ordered some maternity nighties and jim jams from Next and also a new dressing gown and slippers just in case I do have to go into hospital.  Also ordered some maternity joggy bottoms and yoga trousers to laze round the house in. I am looking forward to them arriving. 

Have a lovely weekend everyone
Love Karen
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Karen ~ Just taking a break from sunbathing as its boiling   

Glad to hear the funeral went as well as it could do  Can't wait to see your pics of your 4D scan and fish and chips sounds lush   Notice all your bad foods are carbs    Don't know what Sally will say   

What you got planned for the next 2 weeks then 

The labour / pain relief session was really good and informative, glad that they didn't show the video on birth as I think I would prefer not to see it or know at this stage 

You will love Mamma Mia we were in stitches but I agree its definately not a blokes kind of film, I think if I had gone with Dave then he would have walked out after the first bit of singing   

Think I am going to go swimming a little later if nothing else to cool down 

x x x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

I know, Sally will kill me  

Have you seen that advert about the programme that is on soon about how evil pre-packed sandwiches are!?  I daren't watch it   I can't live without my petrol station sandwiches  

We unfortunately have nothing planned for our 2 weeks off. We have only got 2 full weeks off because DH's work shuts down for a summer break for 2 weeks so he had no choice. We were thinking of going away but can't risk going abroad in case I start bleeding because of the placenta praevia and it was so expensive to go away to anywhere in England. Plus I can't walk round more than an hour without my elvis the pelvis killing me. We might go on some drives to the coast though.  I think we will save our money and go back to Kefalonia in Spring next year and take bubs cos its a nice friendly family run place we went to last time and they would love it if we took him with us. 

We saw that farm animal border I liked in B&Q today so we bought it and also some yellow paint tester pots so doing bub's room will keep us busy for a couple of days and my mum wants to come shopping with me to buy him some stuff. 

Love Karen
xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

WOW
What a hot day.  

Karen - sorry to hear about the funeral. Just enjoy chilling, hope this weather stays. Thanks for info on jabs. No - have never had the lovely pessaries before. All my drugs arrived this morning.   Very frightening but have another month or so to get used to the idea. Batman was very good, thank you. Enjoy your scan tomorrow - it will be amazing I am sure. 
Scooby - don't think my DP would do Mamma Mia but looks good. 
Hi Katy, White Rose, TQ and Sally - hope you all had good days. 

Have been to about 5 shops today looking for a sun lounger - but no success - as usual left it a bit late really! Sat outside reading lots of magazines so quite a chilled day. Not sure if weather due to be as good tomorrow, hope so. 

Have a lovely rest of the weekend
Tiny xx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Girlies

Sorry i have not been on sooner  .

Well, Friday was a bit of a mixed bag really in terms of what we found out. Basically the Y chromosone test thing was normal, but for the first time ever the sperm test we had done down there came back as zero (this has NEVER happened before) so they could not do the sperm anti-body test.  
Anyway, to cut a long story short, his recommendation is to either do 100% donor sperm or we could try testicular retrival with donor sperm as a back-up. We are going to think about it & go from there.
He is adament though that it will all be down to the skill of the embryologist & will therefore recommend we have treatment in London or he will refer us to one of his colleagues in Manchester to make the logistics a bit easier. So all in all lots to think about & i'm not sure what we will end up doing.....

I have had a quick read back, sounds like everyone is OK (i will ignore Karen's eating habits this evening!!). Scooby - I thought Mamma Mia was one of the best films i have seen in ages - i would even go and see it again  . Hi to Katy as well, oh and Tiny and White Rose as well.

Hopefully be back on tomorrow.

Sally
XX


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Molly
Sorry to hear your news - sounds like a lot to think about, take your time to consider your options. As you can see we only have the choice of donor sperm - DP did have a biopsy but nothing was found - obviously he has the Y chromosome deletion so even if there was sperm we still had to consider the implications of using it. 

It is only a decision that you both can make but hopefully there is lots of information on here that might help. Sending you      
Tiny xxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sally ~ Glad you agree on Mamma Mia and yes lets ignore Karen's eating habits for the time being  Sorry that they didn't find any  that must have been so hard on you both. You certainly have lots to think about and if you need a chat you know where I am sweetie 

Katy ~ You on holidays now  Can't wait to finish on Friday  You got much planned for the holidays 

Karen ~ Enjoy your first day off  

Tiny ~ You always think about leaving things till the last minute just incase the weather isn't going to stay and then they have run out    Maybe get one in the sales 

White Rose ~ How are you 

I am off to Midwife this morning so will see if Horis has dropped any further from last time  It certainly feels like it  

x x x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello 
Starting our 2 week annual leave by getting some rooms measured up for new carpets today, waiting for the fella to arrive any minute...

Hi Scooby - Let us know how it goes at the midwife's, wonder what Horis is up to   

Hi Sally - Sorry they didn't get any sperms to test     Good luck making your decisions about what to do next. We are all here for you     

Hi Tiny -  Bit cooler today thank goodness.  Time will fly and you can get started on your treatment before you know it. 

Hi Katy - Good luck for your scan and GTT results tomorrow -  Congratulations you are in 3rd trimester now aren't you? How exciting  

Hi TQ, Hi White Rose, how are you?

Scan was brill yesterday. I've put one of the best pics on my signature at the side.... We even got a pic of bubs meat and 2 veg!   aren't we awful.  Man who did the scan was ace and took ages, showing us everything. He was really down to earth, did measurements and we went in 3 times with walks inbetween to get bubs from all different positions. Bubs was head up and then laid across me and was grabbing his own feet again    The ultrasound man had a look at the placenta and reckons it has moved up away from the cervix already - he showed me the blood supply on a thermal imaging thing as well and it looks clear of the cervix so hopefully nothing to worry about there. So I am a lot happier about that and think that the 32 week scan should show I am in the clear   

Anyway have a lovely week everyone
Love Karen
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Karen ~ Midwife went fine thanks, nothing new to report really  

Your pic of your little man looks ace   Its amazing what they can do 

x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey Girls

Gosh how hot is it! Just can't cool down. Never happy are we!  We spent the weekend spring cleaning/clearing out the baby's nursery..we must be mad in this heat! Both woke up this morning knackered.At least I'm on holibobs! No nasty work for me. 

Sally ~ Sorry to hear they didn't get any  to test hun. You definately have a lot to think about. How is Sam feeling about it all? We're all about if you want a chat. 

Karen  ~ So glad your scan went well. Sounds like bubs was co operating this time and you got to see him from some interesting angles!  Love you new pic.  And great news about the placenta, you must be chuffed.  Hope you enjoy your time off..at least the weathers nice for it! have you got much planned?

Scooby ~ Glad your midwife appt went well. Has Horis dropped any more? Only 4 days to go for you! Are you ready to leave now? You must be so excited!  Have you got your bag all packed and ready? Yeah I'm on hols now, hoping to go back for 2 weeks in September - if bubs hangs on. They said I'll not get to 40 weeks, but I'm determined to go as far as I can. Not much planned really, just getting the nursery ready and things round the house done. Not sure about you but I've become a bit manic about getting little jobs around the house done and wanting everything perfect. Poor Jonathan doesn't know what's hit him.  At least I've got my towel rail up that I asked for 2 years ago now! 

Hi Tiny  ~ Hope you're enjoying relaxing in the sun. Good luck in buying your sun lounger. Know what you mean.. a lot of shops have the winter stuff in already.Tesco had winter coats in the other day!  Great news about your drugs arriving, have you got a rough date about starting yet?

Hello White Rose ~ Did you manage to get through to Care yet? 

Hi T.Q  ~ How are you and the girls?

Off to hunt out some ice cream I think - at hosp tomorrow for another growth scan, maybe it's all this food I keep cramming in! 

Chat soon,

Love, katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ Am just packing it now    I think they recommend it should be packed by 36 weeks so was going to leave it till next weekend but thought I better do it now   

The Midwife I saw was pretty awful and rubbish this morning and she said she doesn't think its moved any further down but then he's pretty much in there I think it was 3/5 in 2 weeks ago 

Its a lot cooler here today am sat with a nice breeze blowing through although last night was awful, had the fan on the bedside unit and had that on and off all night  

Have started drinking my raspberry leaf tea so  it shortens the labour   

I hope your scan goes OK tomorrow  

x x x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Scooby  ~ Sorry you saw a rubbish midwife.  You can probably tell yourself how far down etc Horis is better than a midwife. 

Good luck with packing your bag...how do you know what to put in it? Or are you just going with what you think? I'll prob end up with far too many bits.. Like to be prepared, then prob won't use half of the stuff. 

Didn't know rasberry leaf tea could help shorten labour..good gosh yes, get drinking it hun! Are you doing your pelvic floors too? Isn't that supposed to help! 

Please send some of that breeze over this way.. that sounds heavenly

xxxxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Believe me I can tell how far down he is  

Not sure about pelvic floor helping reduce the time but it stops you from wetting yourself  

I have put together a list of what to take ~ there have been a couple of threads and then just gone with what I thought and done several lists      including a list for Dave  

x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Ooooh packing your bag Scooby  

My new nursing PJs and nighty and dressing gown and slippers arrived today from Next - they are ace


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Thank gosh its a bit cooler today!

Scan went well earlier, Bubs is still rather big, but no apparent problems so thats good. They just want to monitor me every 2 weeks to make sure bubs doesn't get enormous, it's weighing almost 3 and half pounds at the minute. Isn't it strange how they can guess something like that? They asked us if we wanted to know the sex its so tempting, but we were good! Diabetes results came back borderline, but they didn't seem too concerned and said I didn't have to see anyone about it. Probably just watch my diet myself, seeing doc tomorrow so I'll ask her advice on foods/sugars to keep it controlled 

Scooby ~ Did you get your bag all packed then? Dave's list sounds interesting! 

Karen  ~ Have you been trying your new purchases on then!  Did you see that sandwich programme last night then? Only saw the first half.. .has it put you off your petrol stations sarnies then? 

Hows everyone else doing today? 

Lots of love to you all. 
xxxxxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

katyblue said:


> Scooby ~ Did you get your bag all packed then? Dave's list sounds interesting!


Glad to hear your appointment went well am sure you can control your diet and not have to have insulin. You might just need to indulge in chocolate tonight before they ban it 

Bag is more or less packed, still got a few bits to get, nursing bras and some cotton wool for bubs and other bits and pieces that will go in there nearer the time like phone charger and diary etc   

We have been recommended by friends that Dave takes in some bits like toothbrush and change of clothes ~ 1 because its so hot in there and 2 if it ends up going on for ages at least he can freshen up 

Karen ~ Glad you have got your stuff through, are you using that for your hospital bag  I decided on cheap and cheerful from Primark so if it gets ruined its not cost a huge amount.

Must go supposed to be working 

x x x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hiya  

Katy - Glad your scan and appointment went well and that your giant bubs is ok. So pleased you have not got gest diabetes. One less thing to worry about eh.  I bet you are having a boy with bubs being such a giant    Must be taking after your other half. 
I forgot all about the sandwich programme (probably accidentally on purpose    ) but will  watch out for a repeat. Bet it still won't put me off. Everybody seems to have it in for cheese at the moment don't they and it is my favourite food ever. 

Scooby - Yes the clothes are for hospital bag but hopefully I won't have to go in at all and can wear them round the house for first few days to ward off too many visitors    I have never seen nursing nighties/PJs before, they have this flap that comes down and a kind of peep-hole bra underneath so don't have to lob the whole boob out. Very nice especially if I do end up in hospital with all the chavvy husbands around when I want to try and feed    I would feel too self conscious with other people about. I'm gonna look for some nursing tops on the internet as well. 

Hello Sally, Tiny, TQ, White Rose  xxx

Ordered our carpets today - all getting fitted next Tues - Cream carpet for the 3 bedrooms, stairs and landing and a neutral stone tile look lino in the en suite, main bathroom and downstairs bog. Can't wait. We have had this grotty green carpet all upstairs since we moved in and I will celebrate when it goes.  Also covered Mr Podge's bedroom walls with tester pots and bits of border and probably going for blue on top and yellow at bottom with farm border and accessories. DH is gonna put some shelves up to put his piggy bank on and I am on the look out for a cheap nursing chair to go in there. 

Yes so glad it is a bit cooler today. Still got fan on full blast though and I can't get in the car without turning climate control to lowest setting and blowing my face off with an icy breeze! DH is freezing    I am SO HOT!

Lots of love 
Karen


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

bump we fell off the first page.

Will pop back later to do personals.

Love to all.
xxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hiya

How's everyone doing today? Not up to much this end. Had a busy day yesterday so a bit tired today. And I didn't get up til nearly 11! 

Scooby ~ Glad you got your bags sorted. I seen what you mean about Dave's bag now (I was intrigued!) it's a good idea that.  How is Horis doing today? Only one day to go til you're on leave! Woo hoo.  Have you got anything planned for your last day? I'm in the process of writing my resignation letter, have to hand it in next week! Yikes. 

Karen ~ How are you and Mr podge today! We're doing ok, yeah think bubs might be a boy too, we got a pic the other day and it just looks like daddy.  (well nobody else can see it) Your new carpets sound gorge, it can really make a difference to your rooms getting new ones, and the nursery sounds like its coming on, piccies needed please when it's all finished! Your nursing nighties sound good, will have to have a look at getting some, your bit about chavvy husbands made me chuckle! 

Hello Sally, How are you today? Work still as busy as ever?

Tiny ~ You up to much this week? You got anything nice planned?

T.Q  ~ Thanks for bumping us up. How are you feeling at the mo?

mmm, might go see what trash is on the tv and just slob for the rest of afternoon, oh dear the cat's just gone out and it's throwing it down. she won't like that one bit, best go get her towel...

Lots of love to you all.

Katy. xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Girls
Sounds good Katy - why not. 
Raining here now as well
I have just been doing some cleaning, went to yoga this morning and waiting for British Gas to come!! Just went in the fridge to find that a smoothie had exploded all over it - YUKKKK, took quite a bit of cleaning. 
We are off to see family tonight for long weekend - will mean seeing the little twins and my other niece as well so looking forward to that. My sister sent a video of the twins just laughing at eachother - made me laugh and then   but in a good(ish) way. They are all lovely. Must get packed - keep putting it off - what do you take in this weather? Wellies or flip flops?   I will admit I have bought a supermarket sandwich for us both for the journey - we haven't watched the sandwich programme yet   From what everyone has said sounds awful - might be my last. 
All those with bumps are sounding good - I think getting bits and pieces for baby must be lovely and getting their rooms ready etc. 

Still hot here, even though raining. Think I will go and pack and straighten my lovely post wash frizzy hair!

Tiny xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ Last antenatal class tonight, think its (.)(.) feeding and a tour of the delivery suite   Its been  here constantly since I got back from swimming at lunchtime   typical as I hung out the washing this morning  Nothing planned for tomorrow work as usual, just getting things ready to hand over  

Are you still sure about handing your notice in  Scary hey 

Tiny ~ I hope you have a lovely weekend, sounds like it will be really nice to see everyone 



Tiny21 said:


> Still hot here, even though raining. Think I will go and pack and straighten my lovely post wash frizzy hair!


I need to go and do mine otherwise I will look a fright when I go out later   

x x x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Scooby 
Have a fab "last" day tomorrow. How exciting!
Tiny x


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all ok.

Was just about to start personals and its gone really dark over head so just rushing out and grabbing my washing off the line.

Hope you are all ok.

TQ.xxxxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello

Scooby - Big big congratulations on starting your maternity leave    What you gonna do next week then?  Hope your last day went ok... did you cry your eyes out?  The lady next door is in hospital after having her baby by planned c-section on Tues and her DH has all the baby clothes on the washing line - they are so cute.  Think she is coming home today - that will be you soon   well not the c-section hopefully      How did the class go? and the tour? 

TQ - How are you doing? Hope you are feeling ok and the twinnies are doing well. Have you bought them many clothes yet? 

Tiny - Oh dear, how did a smoothie end up exploding? Was it home made?  Have a lovely time at your family's. You are nice being such a good auntie but it will be you soon, don't worry.  Mmmm my favourite supermarket sarnies    Especially with cheese. 

Katy - Aren't you brave handing in your resignation. Yes those "peephole!" nighties and PJs from Next are ace. You do right lying in until 11am - I have laid in every day this week.  I know what you mean, Mr Podge looks like his dad too, while his dad is sleeping and snoring loudly with his gob open!  The 3D pic of Mr Podge has the same expression    We just have to work out what flavour Scooby is having now  

Sally - Hello where are you hiding? Hope you are ok.  

White Rose - Hello deary, hope you are ok too. 

Gosh did you hear that storm last night? A massive clap of thunder woke me up and I jumped up scared witless!  I am not normally bothered by storms but it blew me out of the bed    

Well we have finished painting Mr Podge's bedroom now and just waiting for the paint to dry so we can put up the border and we have bought some nice blue curtains. I will show you a pic once we get the new carpet down next week although still got lots to buy such as a cot! Got some cute cupboard doorknobs from a lady on e-bay with handpainted farm animals on em so DH has put them on the wardrobe and they look really nice.  

I suggested going to Ikea later but DH poo-pooed it and now he has changed his mind and wants to go (now that I can't be bothered) but I bet it will get too busy up there soon and be annoying. I will have to have a shower and get the paint off me first. 

Yesterday I had on some very old elastic waisted combat trousers with a big hole in the leg to paint and I am getting so big that I split the hole even further when I knelt down and it became a big rip. After I had finished painting yesterday (did half yesterday and half today) I laid on the bed worn out and DH came along, stuck his hand in the rip in the trousers and then ripped my trousers in half - while they were still on me!    He then wrote on his status on ******** that he had ripped his wife's trousers off!  
If only.... 

Love Karen 
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Karen ~ Wooooo Hooooo almost finished now just about 2 hours left to go    Have not made any real plans for next week, meeting up with some friends on Thursday at White Rose and planning on meeting up with another friend and her daughter at some point next week. Apart from that and swimming am going to relax. Have 1 episode left of Sex and the City Series 1 to watch and Series 2 and Series 3 have arrived today, so that will keep me occupied 

Mr Podge's bedroom sounds ace, can't wait to see a pic  

TQ ~ Hope your doing OK and managed to rescue your washing  

That storm last night was really loud, it got me out of bed, mainly to check that the bedroom window was shut, didn't fancy a wet carpet and then I couldn't get back to sleep so moved into the spare room and was still wide awake, ending up drinking milk and reading my book about labour   Somehow it managed to make me tired  

The tour was OK I don't know what I was expecting but felt slightly let down at the end, it was after all a room with a bed in it, as I say I don't know what I was expecting, plus Delivery Suite was deadly quiet   

x x x x


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hi everyone.
I'm going to care at sheffield (when i get my appointment). Should be in a couple of weeks. So nervous and excited. Just wanting to get started now because i'm so impatient. Can you give me any advice about wat kinda things to say because i know my mind will go blank when dh and myself get there. Wat are they like at the clinic, they seem friendly when i've spoken to them on the phone. 
hope you are all ok and look forward to talking to you

   

nicola x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

That's good that the delivery suite was quiet Scooby, at least no screaming or mooing    They were talking about hearing people giving birth mooing like cows on the trimester boards the other week    

Hi Nicola - A big welcome and congratulations on your getting started. I was recently saying we need more people on this board.  On our first appointment Dr Shaker was lovely and answered all our questions before we even thought of asking them - he is very thorough. We were in there quite a while.  He is ever so friendly and likeable.  The reception and nurses all say hello and smile and are very friendly. My DH remembered more than me after the appointment though as there is so much info and my mind went blank but when you get started it all becomes clear. He tells you when you can get started but you then have a nurses appointment before you do start and she goes over the jabs/drugs etc.  Is this your first treatment or have you been anywhere else before?  

Been to Ikea and bought shoe storage, quilt cover set for me and DH....and muslin squares, blue throws and cute boxes for Mr Podge's room. It was really quiet in there this aft so glad we went now. 

Hi everyone else. Have a nice evening. I have just been a good girl and eaten a massive M&S fruit salad.  
Love Karen


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hi karen, this is our 1st appointment regarding ivf. 
thanks for the reply. 
wat stage are you at with treatment?


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Nicola ~ Welcome to the thread, yeah its getting busier now    I would write down all your question for Dr Shaker that is what we did. He is so lovely I am sure he will put your mind at rest. We asked things like how quickly can we get started, what are the success rates, they give you a success rate based on your case, which was really useful  The Nurses are lovely too, in fact we had no complaints at all   You can talk through your drugs and what they recommend. If you have any questions then ask away 

Karen ~ You went to Ikea and didn't pop in for a coffee    Sounds like you had a good shopping trip though.

Who do you think will go tonight then  Personally Rex, Kat or Mo I would say Mikey but he's not even up  

x x x


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

thanks scooby, just can't wait to get started now, i think i'll give it another week and ring care. They said beggining of august for us starting.

karen, sorry sweetie, just noticed your pregnant. ignore my post asking where you are in tx, should off read more 1st. congraulatons and hope your well

nicola x x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Nicola

They are normally really quick at arranging appointments and I think we had to wait 3 weeks for our initial consultation and then we started the following month.  We had had all of our tests done at a previous clinic so they had the results to hand.

Have you had any investigations already 

xx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hi scooby, we have had a few.
i have endo, but i had blood test in march to see if i'm ovulating and i appear to be. My tubes are clear as have had dye test but left one is fused to my ovary, but that was done last year. Also my dh has problems.


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Morning all  

Congratulations Scooby you are now a lady of leisure (for a couple of weeks at least)    and then you will meet your bubs - how exciting! 

Hi Nicola - Yes we got an appointment time over the phone for about 1 month later (they wrote to us to confirm as well) and just had to get our test results from my consultant at Pinderfields to Care in time for the appointment.  We had already been told we needed ICSI due to very low sperm count and poor motility so when we had the appointment Dr Shaker he said we could start on day 21 of my next cycle and just told us we needed HIV/hepatitis tests in the meantime.  Are you waiting for any NHS funding or are you self funding? 

Morning Sally, Katy, Tiny, TQ, White Rose.

Well the weather is rubbish again isn't it and I have got about 4 loads of washing to do - We have taken 7 bags of clothing/curtains/old bedding to the tip for recycling that were in storage in Mr Podge's room and I am washing what we are keeping. Do you think I am nesting at last  We have got a skip coming on Monday as well to put the old carpets in and also we are clearing the garage out next week. 

Big brother - Was sorry that poor Luke went last night but was funny when Rex's girlfriend went in - he thinks she is the most stunning girl ever! Oh dear...

Have a nice weekend everyone
Love Karen
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Karen ~ Sounds to me like your on the verge of nesting  I would make the most of it as now I can only potter around and then feel exhausted   Glad I did most of my bits and pieces earlier rather than leaving them till now which is what I had intended to do 

x x


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hi karen, yes we are funded for one this cycle. We asked dri to send our results to care and they said they have but care hasn't recieved them. Care have said they would prefer to do them again. 
hope you are all well
enjoy the weekend

nicola x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey Girls,

Scooby ~ Woo hoo you are now a lady of leisure!  How does it feel? Is everything sorted now ready for Horis's arrival so you can just enjoy these next few weeks? You'll enjoy pottering around and meeting your friends for coffee etc. It's just a shame we leave so far apart now I'm off for the summer, and Karen has time off too we could've met up. Nevermind we'll be over soon I'm sure when bubs arrives.  So was that your last antenatal class then? Are you glad you went to them for the info etc..sorry the grand tour was a bit disappointing, but at least as Karen says nobody screaming and swearing has to be a good thing (for Dave too!) As for me, I'm definitely sure abour my resigning, have considered all the options and it's definitely the right decision for us, luckily it doesn't affect my mat pay, if I stated i was going back and then didn't I would have to pay back the contractual pay etc. What about you, are you intending to go back? I know you've told me before, my mind's a bit fuzzy at the mo! 

Karen  ~ How are you today? Knackered by the sound of things!  I'd definitely say you are nesting hun. I've been like that for the last few weeks, wanting to get everything cleaned and sorted. It's very cleansing chucking stuff out, but tiring at the same time! Good luck with all that washing, is it raining over there then? It's been quite sunny over here again today, but a bit cooler than recently - thank goodness. I've really been struggling to sleep. 

Nicola  ~ Hello and welcome.  Think the others have answered all your questions, if you think of any more just yell! Wishing you lots of luck with your first appt, and look forward to chatting with you. 

Hi Tiny  ~ Hope you are a having a lovely weekend with your family. 

Sally  ~ Yeah where are you hiding hun! Hope you're ok and enjoying your weekend. 

T.Q  ~ Hope you and girlies are okay. 

Hello to anyone I've missed. It's nice to see the thread growing. 

Have to go, dp wants the puter so chat soon. 

Lots of love,

Katy. xxxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hi katy. how are you. how did you find ivf. i'm dreading it all but am excited at the same time. how'd you find the injections. Do you have to go to the clinic alot throughout the treatment. I know you have scans etc....


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Morning Girls  

Sorry, not been hiding on purpose  
Logged on a couple of times this week, but just for a quick read through / check up on everyone as work is really busy.

Sounds like everyone is OK  

Scooby - So....a lady of leisure - well for a couple of weeks anyway   Hope you are feeling OK in these last few weeks, guess its normal to be tired 

Katy - Lucky you finishing for the summer   Must have missed the bit about you resigning   Sounds like you have thought about & its the right thing for you  

Karen - I would definately say you were nesting! Sounds like you have got a busy week ahead of you - make sure DH does all the strenuous stuff & you just "supervise"  

Nicola - Hi & welcome. Don't worry about this IVF stuff   - sounds like the girls have answered most of your queries, hope you get a date to start soon

Hi to TQ, Tiny, White Rose

Well, not much to report this end. Work is very busy at the moment. I am looking after projects that are at other sites at the mo so driving around the country lots, hence why i haven't got on here very much recently. 
Met up with a friend from work yesterday for lunch and did some shopping - got 2 pairs of shoes, 1 pair should have been £55 - they were reduced to £15 & the other pair should have been £80 & they were reduced to £39   I was very pleased as that never normally happens - must be one of the advantages of having BIG feet (size 8!!!) like mine cos they can't sell them!   

And today I am just going to pop to Mhall i think...... 

Anyway, hope you are all enjoying your weekends.

Sally
XX


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

How are you all today? Just thought I'd pop and say hi whilst I have a rest from the housework.  Nasty stuff

Nicola  ~ How are you? I found my first 3 cycles okay ~I was treated at Leeds and while the staff were good, I didn't agree with the way some of the procedures were performed - mainly the e/c! So for our last go we wanted to try a new clinic, and ended up at Care. This go was completely different. We felt so looked after and at ease from day 1 - and got our much longed for bfp!   I would definitely recommend them. Regarding the injections etc..I found then to be ok, you get so used to doing them, they become second nature.  I used to do mine just before Eastenders, so I could slob on the couch afterwards with a nice treat.  If you don't think you can do the injections yourself maybe DH or a friend could help? Yeah, you do tend to go to the clinic a lot, especially during the stimming stage when they like to keep an eye on you. Usually you'll have a scan and bloodtest mon,wed,fri and depending on how you go you'll then be booked in for your e/c and e/t. So exciting.  Do you know when you'll be starting your treatment?

Sally  ~ Sounds like you have been really busy with work. Making you travel all over  Does it mean lots of early starts for you?Sounds like you had a great day shopping - fab bargins, I never normally seem to be able to get good deals either so well done! Meant to ask you about what happens next regarding your treatment ~ Are you seeing this doc again when you have thought about your decision, or are you just seeing how it goes?

Hello Scooby, Karen, Tiny, T.Q, 

Well guess it's back to the housework. My sis is coming home for 2 weeks so we've got lots of nice things planned. Mainly shopping and nice lunches!  She's staying with us a for a few days - hence the housework. He he. Can't wait to see her later 

Chat soon

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ Did you manage to get your cleaning done 

Not been upto alot today, went swimming watched 4 episodes of Sex and the City had a kip and then had tea and then went for a walk    Pretty uneventful, tomorrow will be a bit busier  

x x x


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hi all. hope you are all well. i'm on a major downer today.  
rang care up to see when i might be starting treatment. was told in a couple of months when a few weeks ago they said anytime beginging of august.
i know people have waited sooo much longer than myself and my hubby but i feel that life is on hold cause we can't plan to do anything incase we get an appointment. 
sorry for coming on here to moan but my friends and family (as much as they are supportive) don't truly understand. i've been told to ring up next week to speak to the woman who deals with funding to see how long i have to wait. is it a shorter waiting time if you are paying for it rather than being funded as we are.
gonna stop moaning now. 
take care all

nicola x x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Nicola 

I think it is quicker if you are self funding as opposed to waiting for NHS Funding.

 its quicker than they are saying    

x x


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

thanks scooby,  
hope you are feeling ok today 
x x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Nicola ~ Are you self funding or waiting for funding to come through  Sorry if you have already said 

Once things start to move then it will feel more real and we will all be here to help you through it 

Am good thanks  

x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello  

Nicola - Sorry you are feeling down dearie. We have all had days like that. It feels like forever when you have to wait but don't worry, a couple of months will be here before you know it.  It does feel like your life is on hold but try not to put off any of your plans waiting for your appointment because they will help take your mind off the waiting, the appointment can always be fitted around things when it comes through. 

Scooby - Well done for the swimming, you will have watched all the SATC dvds before Horis arrives won't you.  I have been watching Cranford this week and cried for about half an hour at the last episode. 

Sally - Like the sound of those shoe bargains. How was "Meadowhell"?  Sounds like you have got lots on your plate with work at the mo. 

Katy - Hope you got the housework done and that your sis is ok. Is it the same sis who had the accident last year with the cleaning stuff? Hope she is fully recovered.  How is giant baby today? 

Hi TQ, Hi anyone else who is around

Carpets and lino down girls - my upstairs is now gorgeous - I just have to keep it that way! 

Mr Podge has got his long legs in my left ribs this evening and is bordering on painful so I must go for a walkabout to get him to move em   

DH has bought himself a Nintendo Wii for his birthday and looks very daft playing tennis and boxing in the lounge    Bet he will be aching tomorrow as he is being rather enthusiastic  

Love Karen
xxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hi everyone. hope you are all ok.
[karencolor=red][/color], how much longer have you to go before you have your baby.
we have a wii and they are so funny. we must look absolutely bonkers when were playing it.

[scoobyr=red][/color], we are waiting for funding. we were refered from dri after i was dischaged from gyny and it was discovered dh had problems too. I'm going to ring again next week when the nhs lady is back from her holidays.

take care 
nicola x x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Nicola  ~ I would keep on top of them and hopefully  you will get there quicker 

Just got back from waterbirth evening, very informative but the pools aren't very big, well not as big as you see them on TV  I am thinking of hiring a pool in a box but then Dave will have a stroke   

x x x


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

you wanting to have a water birth then. its not suppossed to be as painful is it?


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

nicola 1x said:


> you wanting to have a water birth then. its not suppossed to be as painful is it?


Yes that's the plan, although there are alot of restrictions so  it happens


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

ARGHH - just typed a post and lost it!!

Just a quick one to say Hi - will try and do more personals tomorrow. We had a nice weekend - unfortunately the twins then my sis and her DH had a 24 hour sickness bug - one starting Wed, then Thur, Fri and Sat!! I then brought it back and was up all Sunday night - lovely, meant Monday was out. 

Hi Nicola and welcome - this is my first IVF as well - I had my NHS funding transferred from Hull - they found Care for me - we need donor sperm and Hull don't have any. We have had 5 DIUIs but no IVF - start downregging in 21 days as AF arrived today. Good luck with your funding - we just had to keep on and on at everyone involved - what stage are you at? 

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all OK - sounds like some good bargains were had  
Will try and do more personals tomorrow. 
Tiny xxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hi tiny, were just starting out. waiting on 1st appointment. 

bet you can't wait to get started can you

good luck

nicola x x x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Nicola 
Very nervous about it all to be honest, having had 5 failed attempts with IUI and as far as we know there is nothing wrong with me just worried whether it will work or not - trying to feel hopeful and positive - sometimes I am - what is good is that Care's current results are so good - hoping to add to their great pregnancy rates! Lots of people do have success after failed IUIs so keep reminding myself of that as well.  You are sounding really excited and positive   which is great. 
I am really frightened about the procedures but going to have some hypnotherapy to try and help me - my drugs arrived about a week ago - frightening parcel to arrive!!  Hoping DP will do most of my jabs - he has done some for me before. 
We just kept on their case all the time - we wrote to the Big Man at our PCT and ended up emailing him, we also managed to establish a contact within the office and ended up on first name terms with her. As we needed to transfer our funding we also had a great relationship with our consultant who was really helpful. 
Lots of luck to you
Tiny xx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

tiny. 
i'm so nervous about the whole thing too. We'll just have to hope its all worth it in the end,

nicola x x x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

It will be worth it


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hello everyone,

How you all doing?

Went for a nice walk earlier to the shops, got half way and the heavens opened. No umbrella either which is fatal.  Sunny now though. Taking my nephews to the beach tomorrow. Hoping it's nice, you never blooming know in this country. 

Tiny ~ Glad to hear you had a nice weekend, sorry to hear about the sickness bug. How are you feeling now? Yes, keep thinking of all those good statistics at Care. Try not to feel too nervous hun, you will be in good hands! Hope you can get started soon.Looking forward to getting some more bfp's on here!   

Nicola ~ Sorry to hear you were feeling a bit down, how are you today? I know what you mean about the waiting. It can seem like forever when you just want to get started. Hopefully it wont be too long, good luck for when you speak to the nhs lady, will you be able to find out how long/where you are on the list?   

Karen  ~ How are you and Mr Podge today? How's DH after his boxing and tennis? My nephews have got one, and lots of sporty games, had a go once at Christmas and I was totally rubbish at everything, apart from the golf which was good as my dad is a golfer and I may have been in trouble!  Glad your carpets are in, and are looking good.  Whats next on the list? Yes, it's the same sister who suffered the burns last year. She is doing really well, thank you. Her burns are fading although the skin graft still looks quite horrific.  It'll hopefully fade in time. She can't have hot baths/sunbathe etc but I guess this is a small price to pay.  Don't get to see her that often, so it's lovely to have her home. 

Scooby  ~ How's the lady of leisure and little Horis doing? Glad the waterbirth evening was good. Hope you manage to get one. My friend had one recently and said it was wonderful, really relaxing.  Have you been watching those baby programmes on discovery H&H? Must say I've learnt more from watching them, then from any midwife/consultant! 

Hi Sally, T.Q  how are you 

So who do we thinks going tomorrow on BB then? mmm a tough one, battle of the totties.  I think it might be Dale... darn, we're gonna have no eye candy to look at soon.

Love to you all

Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Katy* ~ Haven't seen any of those programmes recently, head in sand springs to mind   I have seen the "Babes in the Wood" programme where they have the waterbirths and the pools look really big but at LGI they aren't much bigger than your average bath   its the way forward though 

Have been suffering with backache and pains so not sure if this is the start of something or just me doing too much  Couldn't sleep this morning so ended up getting up at 6.30 and started cleaning the house, needless to say by 10am it was spotless but that won't have helped the backache either   Have been back to bed for a few hours this afternoon but its still not easing 

This weather is a nightmare one minute its  and the next  you don't know what do wear or take out with you  I hope your day at the beach tomorrow is a success, you taking a picnic 

How you finding the holidays  Have you done your letter yet 

*Sally*  ~ Hope your not running yourself ragged missus with work   You got any more large projects in the pipelines 

*Karen*  ~ Is the decorating nearly complete now  You been on any more shopping trips this week 

*Tiny*  ~ Sorry to hear about the bugs that were going round, hope it didn't ruin your weekend too much and that your feeling better now. Have you got the IVF Companion hypnotheraphy cd  I found it really useful and am convinced it helped me get through it. Don't be too worried about the EC as Dr Shaker is really nice and the Nurses are brill at keeping you relaxed 

*Nicole* ~ I hope they manage to sort out your funding, there is nothing worse than being ready to go but being held back  it comes through quickly. Have they given you any timescales 

x x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello
Wow it has been busy on here 

Spending sprees - Been to Mothercare today meaning to order cot and crib plus mattresses but delivery would be next week when we are back at work so are ordering on-line instead (once DHs parents move into their new house on Monday and we can get them delivered to their house). 

They have had some hiccups and the purchase of their new house nearly fell through yesterday due to vendors having missing paperwork. My in-laws are moving from Scotland so laws are different up there and they have to be out of their house on Monday no matter what so was quite a worrying time but all looks ok for the move again now. They have 2 crazy springer spaniels and 2 stinky tom cats so would have been a bit difficult if we had had to put them all up!  

Also bought sheets, blankets and gro-bags. I love shopping once I get going  
Bought some books about breastfeeding from Amazon so waiting for them to arrive. 

Thinking of buying bambino mio reusable nappies - what nappies are you gonna use Scooby and Katy? 

Scooby - They have some birthpools in a box at Boots on-line for approx £100 to buy but not sure how big they are cos I was planning on getting one if can have my home birth.  It seems cheaper to buy than rent for some reason. Sorry you are a bit achy - Oooh back ache and early morning cleaning    Is Horis on the way?  I can't wait! I now think Horis is a girl who will weigh 7lb 8oz but I may change my mind tomorrow  

Katy -  Mr Podge is fine thanks - having another growth spurt I think as my bump is expanding on a daily basis.  Glad you are having a nice time with your sis and that she has made a good recovery. Hope the weather is nice for the beach tomorrow.  Looks like a storm is coming tonight so that should clear the air.  Has your bubs got a silly nickname - I can't remember?  I think yours is a boy who will weigh 8lb 13oz    Again I reserve the right to change my mind    

Nicola - Yes DH does look bonkers when playing Wii - I'm shown up by him   He's bought a zapper today from Toys R Us the big kid    I have had a little go on it I must admit.  In answer to your question, Mr Podge is due 3rd Nov so just under 3 months to go. You should have had your appointment by then - keep pestering em won't you.  We were eligible for NHS but the waiting list for our PCT (Wakefield) was 4 years! so we just paid for a couple of goes while waiting - then funding came through after only 14 months when I was already pregnant    They had shortened timescale and never told us.  So your funding might be quicker than you think, especially if you pester them. 

Tiny -  The 5 failed IUI must have been hard  
But  on your AF arriving - count down to downregging has begun - I hope this is your last AF for a long time  
Loads of pos vibes for your treatment      

Sally - I've had some veg today honest! - allbeit in a yummy Subway sandwich. How are you? 

Hi TQ where are you hiding? 
I feel like I have forgotten someone - sorry if I have 

Love Karen
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Karen ~ Just a quick one as going back to bed this pains aren't subsiding   We are going to use disposable nappies  Our friends bought what you are thinking of and ended up taking them back, they wanted to do the environmentally friendly bit and preached at us for not considering it but then when we saw them they were so  as with everything it is just so hard with a newborn 

What books did you get, I have bought one and read it and it was fab would definately recommend it 

Sounds like you really have started shopping now, not long to go 

Will try and remember your birth details, what date do you think its going to arrive on  I might do a little sweepstake thing on here if anyone else wants to join in  Should be fun if nothing else    Post your ideas, sex, weight, length and date 

x x


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hi eveyone. You all seem to be really busy. Must be so exciting shopping for all the baby stuff. I went made with all my nieces and nephews. There is so much cute things to get  
I am going to ring again about my 1st appointment. They originally told me i'd be starting begginning of august but have now said october. Am just hoping that the lady i spoke to on monday has got it wrong as she told me to ring back this monday to talk to the lady in charge of nhs starters. 

take care, nicola x x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Nicola ~  with that phone call this morning 

Pains have stopped


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Good luck with the NHS funding woman this morning Nicola - let us know how you get on

Gosh I have no idea how long/tall babies are but I think Horisina will arrive on Tues 19th August   I'm sticking with the 7lb 8oz weight 

I'm gonna use disposable nappies for first few days either way but think will get a trial pack of those reusables and give em a go- our council supplies a free trial pack of a different brand anyway as they are trying to encourage recycling.  They are a lot better than the giant terry nappies my mum had to use with me and my brothers 25-35 years ago - do you remember those awful rubber knickers we had to wear in our day?  I am so mean and they work out loads cheaper plus the disposables take 500 years to degrade apparently which is pretty scary not that I am a mother earth preaching hippy or anything    I've read excellent and terrible reviews so I suppose it depends on the baby and how much poo they do!


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Oh Scooby forgot to answer what books I have ordered: 

1. NCT Breastfeeding for beginners
2. So that's what they're for: the definitive breastfeeding guide

Also bought: 

1. Stand and Deliver!: And Other Brilliant Ways to Give Birth
and
2. Childbirth Without Fear: The Principles and Practice of Natural Childbirth (which looks to be written by a man so what does he know!?)

I will let you know if they are any good - what book do you recommend?
Love Karen


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Karen ~ The book is what to expect when breastfeeding and what if you can't ~ it was a really useful informative read. Have also been reading the Baby Whisperer books about routine etc 

Will start a list with your guess in it ...... any more 

x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Oh I nearly bought that "what to expect when breastfeeding" - I've got the "what to expect in the first year" book which is good.
I've heard good things about that baby whisperer book too.

Come on girls get your guesses in for Scooby's Horis/Horisina before s/he arrives!


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

I have also got the "what to expect in the first year book" although not read it yet, it was recommended to me as a must have  

Right off for a little nap me thinks its been a hard morning swimming, 3 loads of washing, ironing and asda shopping am right pooped now      

x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Scooby's Sweepstake​
*Karen ~ 19th August ~*  *7lb 8oz* ​
*Dakota ~ 18th August ~*  *7lb 9oz* ​
*Katy ~ 15th August ~*  *7lb 5oz* ​
*Sally ~ 1st September ~*  *7lb 4oz* ​








​


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hello Girls,

Whats everyone up to today in this lovely weather? 

Scooby ~ Are you about?? Do hope you're okay..just wondering if you've gone into labour with all these aches and pains!  Keep expecting to get a txt off Dave any day now! Yeah I watch those Babes in the Woods programmes, it worries me slightly that hardly any of the women get to deliver there due to complications! But we'll not think of that eh!  Bet your house is sparkling with all this cleaning..If only you lived closer, he he,  Know what you mean about the weather, luckily the rain held off yesterday, had a lovely day, fish and chips and ice creams, yum.

Here's my guess for Horis... I think, its a girl and she will be born on 15th August weighing 7lb 5oz. So excited for you. 

Karen ~ Glad to hear you're still shopping away. Yeah I'm with Scooby on the disposable nappies, did consider reusables, but yeah do think what ever suits your lifestyles, and thinking about ease in those first few weeks too!  Those books you bought sound good, will have a look for them. Sorry to hear about the house troubles your in laws have had, but glad it's all sorted for the move. Are they moving to Castleford. Is this their first Granchild?  We tend to call bubs Peanut...not very original I know but it really has stuck from the beginning.Thanks for the guess... not sure about that weight though!! Can't you change it to something lower!  I'm back for a scan on tues so we'll se how big it's got then. Hmm with have a little think about dates and weights for Mr Podge. 

Hi to the rest of the gang, hope you are all well 

Went into Hull this morning, and they were doing some kind of filming for that last choir standing programme tonight, never seen it, but will watch it tonight, might be on it! If you see a fatty eating a milkyway being dragged along by a grumpy looking man..thats us!  We've finally bought a laptop, dismantling the PC later and getting rid of that and all the other junk so we can paint Peanut's nursery. Getting the carpets cleaned on Monday and the furniture should be coming soon, so feel like we are getting there. 

Lots of love,

Katy. xxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Sorry to gatecrash, Scooby i think you will have a little boy, born 18th aug weighing 7lb 9oz


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

dakota said:


> Sorry to gatecrash, Scooby i think you will have a little boy, born 18th aug weighing 7lb 9oz


Thanks hun, will add you to the list


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ Just a quick one as on our way out for a meal   But I am still here ....... last night the pains got worse throughout the evening, typically when Dave had gone out but he got home about 1am and then the pains stopped about 3 

Have not been upto alot today, trying to get a mattress which seems impossible so have ordered it from M&P on line will be here during the week 

If your on the telly tonight then please video it for us   

Karen ~ Just a quick one regarding Mr Podge ~ thought of you in M&P today as they have a new range called Hodge Podge    really bright and colourful 

Right dinner is calling, catch you tomorrow ladies.

x x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Girls  

I am going to predict Scooby will go past her due date (sorry!) & will have a little boy on the 1st September (because thats my birthday!!). Weight - no idea, but i will guess 7lb 4oz  

XX


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Sorry, didn't really say hello properly in that last post did I  

Hope everyone is OK. I'm fine, yes work is still really busy, lots of projects on and everyday seems to be manic, but i prefer it when its like that. Still, I was ready for my lie in yesterday  . Not done much this weekend - weather was rubbish yesterday wasn't it? And today we have the god children coming over for lunch (mental note - don't bother cleaning until they have gone  )

Well, it sounds like all of you and your bumps are OK.
Time seems to have gone so quickly  

We're still not sure what is happening with us at the mo. The DR we saw in London has referred us to someone in Manchester and we have had a letter from him to make an appt - this is to discuss the possible testicular biopsy/sperm retrival with donor back-up option. So i guess we will go and see him and go from there. Personally i am just really enjoying not doing treatment at the moment though & it fills me with dread when i think about doing it again.... . Do you think this is normal?

Well, better go and get dressed  

XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Scooby's Sweepstake​
*Karen ~ 19th August ~*  *7lb 8oz* ​
*Dakota ~ 18th August ~*  *7lb 9oz* ​
*Katy ~ 15th August ~*  *7lb 5oz* ​
*Sally ~ 1st September ~*  *7lb 4oz* ​








​


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sally ~ Great to hear from you hun, I really hope your wrong with the date  Although it would be lovely to share your birthday   

How did lunch go  Did you manage to get the cleaning done afterwards 

I think your feelings towards treatment is perfectly normal, I had the same feelings before we embarked on our last treatment and was dreading it just incase things didn't go to plan. Don't worry, just take things at your own pace, and here if you fancy a natter hun 

x x x


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hi everyone. Just a quickie before i'm going to look after my nephew. I rang the clinic this morning and to be honest wish i hadn't. The woman i spoke to was very abrupt and practically hung up on me. Have been told to ring back in two weeks if i've not heard anything as the clinic has been shut for two weeks. Am really not looking forward to going now as this woman i think will be seeing us. Just feeling really emotional now and wondering if i can go through with the whole ivf thing. Sorry about this being such a gloomy post.
Hope you are all well
speak soon

nicola x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Nicola ~ Sorry to hear of what happened earlier and that you're feeling a bit gloomy.  I'm surprised at the manner in which the woman to spoke to you, I can only assume she was having a bad day, it won't have been anything personal. Don't you worry - the majority- if not all the staff at Care are wonderful, you won't have any worries with them. They will take good care of you.  I hope that when you ring back you receive better news, and I'm sure whoever you speak to will be only to happy to help you.  Keep positive hun. 

Sally ~ Great to hear what you've been up to. Hope you had a lovely time with your God children. Glad to hear you managed to get a lie in too, bet you needed one with work being so hectic. Like Scooby says, your feelings towards treatment are perfectly normal. We took a year off betwen our last cycles, and really enjoyed being able to do what we like, even eat, drink etc what we wanted to without worrying about it affecting any treatment etc. You sound like you're just enjoying things at the minute which is fab. 

Scooby  ~ How are you and Horis today? Lovely waking up on a Monday with no work isn't it! How are the pains? Getting close now, do you think Horis might consider coming on Friday so that I win that part of the sweepstake!  Do you or Dave have any feelings wether it's a girl or boy?

Karen ~ How are you and Mr Podge doing? Are you back at work today? It's probably a rest for you after all that hard work you've been doing round the house! 

Tiny  ~ How are you doing? Hope you're enjoying the hols. Have you got any holidays planned? All my friends seem to be away at the minute in the Med or somewhere hot. Mmm sounds good to escape the dreary British weather for a week doesn't it! 

Having my carpets cleaned today, I'm being moved from room to room as they get cleaned, I'm currently squashed in the dining room with all the furniture we've had to move from everywhere, the smell wafting through is rather nice though! Looking forward to having nice clean carpets again. Painted the Nursery yesterday so we're all ready for the furniture now. Right, best go see if they want another cuppa..  Chat soon

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

katyblue said:


> Scooby  ~ How are you and Horis today? Lovely waking up on a Monday with no work isn't it! How are the pains? Getting close now, do you think Horis might consider coming on Friday so that I win that part of the sweepstake!  Do you or Dave have any feelings wether it's a girl or boy?


We are good thanks, been to the Midwife this morning and the head is now fully engaged   She can feel the shoulders trying to get into the pelvis as well  

Not sure about Friday will have to wait and see 

We really aren't sure at all one minute we think  and then  so it will be a big surprise when "it" decides to make an apperance.

How lovely to have your carpets cleaned, I love the smell    What others plans you got for this week 

Nicola ~ That's so unusual as all the staff there are just lovely  

x x x


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hi all, think i must of just caught her when she was stressed. Just hope they write to me so i don't have to ring up again   
hope your all feeling ok.

nicola x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi
No work for me yet - I had also booked yesterday as leave but then my colleague rang and said they are so quiet today to have another day off and he will have tomorrow off to make it fair! so that was a nice surprise. 
DH has gone back to work today though, I feel sorry for him getting up this morning in the rubbish weather. It was his birthday yesterday and also his parents moved down to here from Scotland so we went out for tea with them last night which was lovely. Moving still didn't go to plan as the money from their buyers didn't all arrive so solicitor had to stump up in the meantime so they could move in - all this happening while they were sat outside the new house with the removal men in the rain! Also stupid seller then hadn't left the keys at estate agent and wasn't answering his phone then   Very stressful. 
So back to work tomorrow. I have my 28 week midwife appointment this aft anyway so would have had to leave early today if I had gone in.

Nicola - Really sorry that lady was mean to you. I remember the clinic does shut for a couple of weeks in summer and at christmas. Is she the NHS woman then? And is she one of the nurses? Hope you are ok. Don't let it put you off ringing again and if the same thing happens again then ask to speak to someone else instead. Anyway yes hopefully you will get a letter and won't have to ring again. 

Scooby - Either way you may only have a few days or a week or two to go! (Hang on till this time next week so I can win    ) I can't believe it has gone so fast. I still hope to come and see you in October when my mat leave has started and you have settled in with Horis. When did Horis turn head down?  Mr Podge still likes lying straight across me and sometimes turns head up but never head down yet (I am guessing by where he kicks me and where his head bulges out) Hodge Podge range? I will have to take a look  

Katy - Nice to have carpets cleaned, so you have painted the nursery? What colours did you go for?  We got our cot, crib and bedding delivered yesterday as they were in stock for next day delivery when we looked on Friday, and a bath set plus lots of bits and bobs like grooming set (hairbrush is sooo cute). Just got cheapish cot from Mothercare and thought we would buy expensive mattress to make up for it.  Bonus is nearly all gone now! Still need mattresses as they were not in stock so will order them when I go on mat leave. 

Sally - Yes it does sound like you are keeping very busy at the moment which is good.  I hope your Manchester appointment goes well when it comes round and also that you will feel better and more ready at the time and then the feelings of dread will go    

Well I am still in my dressing gown with a cat on me so I had better pull myself together! Hi to anyone else I have missed. 
Lots of love 
Karen


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi ,

Hows everyone doing?

Scan went well this morning, bubs still measuring large but its not growing at an alarming rate so thats good. Its measuring 4lb today.  They said I can be referred back to normal midwife care, they just want to scan me again at 37 weeks - if I get that far! To check its not enormous!! Real pleased it went well.

Scooby ~ Glad midwives went ok, so Horis is fully engaged! Can't be long now! How are you feeling? Are you ready to meet bubs? We're like you and Dave on the gender thing, one minute girl, the next boy, but I definitely saw something on the scan this morning (when they asked us to look away) that screams boy!  Although you never can be sure.  What are you up to this week then, or are you just pottering about, Bet you get tired quite quickly, I'm a bit like that already! Going out with my mum, sisters and nephews tomorrow for lunch, Thursday going to see my Grandad down in Lincoln, Not much planned for Fri. Weekends gonna be a busy one, still lots to do round the house 

Karen ~ ooh an extra few days off, fab!  Good luck with your midwife appt this afternoon. Sorry to hear the move didn't go to plan... but must be nice to have them down now. Saw a programme on Castleford last night, they were building some kinda bridge, thought of you, did ya see it? Yeah, got the nursery painted, went for a neutral magnolia, goes with all the bedding etc. This is the time I really want to know the sex, would've made buying clothes, doing the nursery a lot easier. Have you bought many nice outfits for Mr Podge? We're buying the usual white/cream stuff. Still really exciting though!  Great news about your cot and crib being delivered, have you got them put up yet?

Hello to everyone 

Lots of love to you all

Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Karen ~ Horis has always been head down well at the 20 week scan he was anyway and hasn't moved since  I guess he likes that position    Wow what a bonus of an extra day off, how great is that, shame about the cr*p weather though  

How nice to get some of your stuff, is it starting to feel real now  Yeah just let me know when in October and we can arrange something either if you want to come over or if I am brave enough to venture out   

Katy  ~ Wow maybe you think its a  then  Maybe it was the cord   Glad to hear that bubs isn't tooooooooooooooooooo enormous  Have been to a friends for lunch, was lovely to catch up and see her  

x x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello

Yes I saw that programme on Castleford - it is 4 parts so looking forward to the other parts too. Those 2 ladies were good weren't they standing up to the council fellas.  It kept going on about how it was a dying town yet they have built hundreds of really nice brand new houses in the last 10 years (including mine!) so it is a thriving commuter town if nothing else and not quite as bad as they made out! 

Katy - Brill news on the scan and that you can go back to midwife care. Sneaky you trying to catch a peak on your scan   
We haven't bought too many outfits yet except packs of bibs, bodysuits, sleepsuits and a couple of gro-bags but yes it is handy to know Mr Podge is a boy as we bought some stuff in the sales mainly in blue which tend to have little helicopters on etc. Also bought white things as new babies look so nice in traditional white and all his bedding is in white and lemon.  Cot is up and looks fab. Crib not up yet. 

Scooby - Horis is very good being head down so early - must be a girl to be so well behaved    I would love to come over in October and don't mind coming there, I have family in Batley I can visit while up that end anyway. I asked midwife when mine should be looking to turn head down and she says they start checking after 32 weeks to see if they are in the right position. Mine likes to kick me in my privates all the time so is staying with his head at the top for now   

Midwife appointment went well. Everything measuring spot on, had my 28 week bloods taken. Just have to go back to see her at 33 weeks after my scan at 32 weeks.  She says if I carry on like this and placenta has moved (which 4d scan man thought it had already and he used to be senior scanner at Pinderfields so must know what he is doing!) I am still on track for my home birth and she will come to my house to bring my stuff after the 33 week app!   
Otherwise if placenta not moved then am off to consultant to book a c-section    

Anyway I am missing BB so off to watch that in bed and back to work tomorrow. Mikey is so funny as head of house  
Night all
Karen
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Karen* ~ Just a quick post this morning ~ got a busy day ~ NOT    Off swimming shortly then need to go to Post Office and oh I think that's it for today   

If you want to get Mr Podge to turn nearer the time then spending time on all 4's is supposed to encourage them to the correct position  So if you have a birthing balll then leaning over that or just cleaning on all 4's is supposed to help 

 you get your homebirth  Are you thinking of hiring a birthing pool 

x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Scooby you are such a "lady who lunches"  

Thanks Scooby that is a good tip - I am trying do weeding in the back garden borders which would get me on all fours for the day but it keeps raining whenever I am in the mood   Maybe next weekend eh. Trouble is though if I get down on the floor I can't get back up  

I am gonna buy a birthing ball this weekend I think as I have been meaning to for ages - they are good for the posture aren't they even if you don't end up using them during the birth and just sit on em to watch tv. 

I am gonna buy a birthpool in a box from Boots if it looks like I can have my home birth and put it in the dining room.


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi everyone
I have been reading recently but not posting too much. 

Glad to see the pregnancies are all progressing well, you all sound really in control and organised!

Nicola - how are you doing today - bit more chilled, hopefully and waiting for the update call. 
Molly - how are you doing now? I can totally relate to tx filling you with dread, I can't believe I have got through so many, I know IUIs but even so - just over a year ago I couldn't have a blood test without  , now I have my box of needles ready for IVF. It is really hard and so unfair. Hope you are feeling a bit better. 
Well we are off to Barcelona on Sun until Thur - last minute thing - really looking forward to it as we haven't ever been or done that kind of break before. Been buying some cheap summer stuff today as I really didn't have any. 

Sorry haven't done many personals
Tiny xxxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hi tiny, not too bad today thanks, just a quickie to say hi and i hope your well, got to go and pick dh up from work.
Hi everyone else too   

nicola


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Morning everyone
I am working 2pm to 6pm today so having a laze about this morning and cooking some jacket potatoes to smother with marg for lunch yum 

Hi Nicola - Any letter for you yet? Hope you get started soon, things seem much better when you can start and are actually doing something rather than all the waiting around. 

Hi Tiny - How are you doing? When do you start downregging? You can't have more than a week or two to go. 

Hi Scooby -  Today is the day that Katy has predicted for Horisina's arrival - Are you in labour yet?   I think you are hanging on for next Tues 19th    What are you up to today lady who lunches? 

Hi Katy - How are you? I am driving DH mad with my heavy breathing and snoring every night and he says I am on a rotiserie because I turn over and over all night like a spinning top. Are you having the same? Every morning I wake up and my bump looks bigger. Not a single stretchmark though because my skin had already been stretched by eating too much and then dieting over the years  

Hi Sally - Have you made an appointment at Manchester yet? Do you think you will go for the treatment there now instead of at Sheffield? I suppose you will have to go there and see what they are like first   Hope your work projects are going well. 

Hi TQ - We haven't heard from you on here for ages, are you and the twinnies ok? How is your pregnancy going? 

Hi White Rose where are you? and Hi anyone I have missed

Love Karen


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey Girls,

How is everone?

Karen  ~ Hope your afternoon at work passes quickly for you - nearly the weekend! Yes I'm with you on the tossing and turning on a night, dp is a really light sleeper so he often wakes up in a grumpy mood! Up to the loo a lot too, are you? Hope your weeding went well and that you didn't get stuck on all fours!  Have you bought your birthing ball yet? Think Peanut has always been head down,on all my scans and examinations..think its impatient to come out this little one!

Scooby  ~ How are you? Wonder if you're off somewhere giving birth? Horis has another 7 hours to arrive so I can win the sweepstake! He He.  Glad you're taking it easy hun, are you still having braxton hicks?

Sally ~ How are you at the mo? Hope works going ok, what you got planned for the weekend?

Tiny ~ Ooh your break to Barcelona sounds fab! Be great to get away for a few days . Always fancied going there, you'll have to let me kow what its like. Hope you have a great time. 

Nicola ~ Any news on your letter yet? Hope you're feeling okay. 

T.Q ~ Yeah, hope things are okay with you and the girlies.

Hello to anyone I've missed. 

Had a lovely day a friend came round for lunch, we sat out and had loads of fresh bread, cheeses, meats, dips etc. Was really nice. Gorgeous day.Now my bro in law is round fitting a dimmer switch for us in the nursery, and a few other jobs I've found! Got a busy weekend doing bits round the house and garden.

Who do you think will go tonight on BB? I think Rachel... And woo hoo, X Factor starts again tomorrow! I'm so excited. Thats my Saturday nights sorted til Christmas! Do you all watch it?

Chat soon,

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

No news      Still here      

Just been to the first aid course this morning which was so worth the money we paid and it has put our minds at rest    

Will catch up later 

x x x


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

everyone. Hope you are all ok. Not had 'the letter' yet but hopefuly i will so i don't have to ring up again. If she is abrupt to me again going to ask to speak to someone else.

Have a lovely weekend

nicola x x x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi everyone
Hang in there Nicola, I am sure it will arrive.  

Well we are packed for Barcelona and waiting for our takeaway to arrive! 

Katy - sadly I do watch X Factor - I didn't used to but I got into it about 2 series ago - good for a laugh - it is being sky +ed - so might have to watch when I get back? 

Hi to everyone else - might there be some    when I get back? If so I hope it all goes well - can't quite remember without checking if anyone is that close? 

Hope you are all having lovely weekends
Tiny xx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Morning 

Went out to Ask for tea last night with the in laws yummy so missed x-factor but it is repeated later today so I am definitely gonna watch it. The auditions are the best bit  

Hi Tiny -  Noticed your new ticker, only 10 days to downregging      
Have a lovely time in Barcelona  
Scooby's Horis(ina!) may arrive by the time you come back. How exciting! 

Hi Nicola - Good luck for getting the letter soon, yes speak to someone else if that silly moo is mean to you again  

Hi Scooby - Glad the first aid course was good.  Any news yet?    

Hi Katy - Gosh that fresh bread and cheeses thing has got my mouth watering. Hope you have got through all the stuff you wanted to do in the house.

Hi Sally - Hope you are having a nice weekend. 

Hi anyone else!

We are going to mothercare again today as have a voucher for 10% off so may as well use it before it expires. 
Have a lovely weekend everyone 

Love Karen


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

karenm28 said:


> Hi Scooby - Glad the first aid course was good. Any news yet?


No not yet   

Will be back later as finding it hard to sit at the laptop 

x x x


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Sorry I have been awol for so long, but I was in and out of hospital last week, was kept over night tuesday and thursday.  My BP shot up, had some bleeding and being having some quite severe pains, get my test results tomorrow so hopefully will get to the bottom of it, but generally been feeling    

How are you all? not had chance to read back, DH was trying to keep me up to date, but he could only find the other thread I post on, bless him, so have shown him this one now, he did'nt realise there was more than one,    .

Going to have a read back, and catch up.

Hope you are all well.
Take care ladies.
xxxxxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

TQ ~ Have already posted to you elsewhere, but  for tomorrow  

Just so you know Katy can't get on line at the moment the powerpack isn't playing ball so won't be on till Thursday 

Karen ~ What you got planned for this week 

Sally ~ How was your weekend, lots of vino I hope  And please don't work toooooooo hard 

Tiny  ~ Enjoy your trip to Barcelona, I love it there 

Nicola ~ Any sign of the letter 

x x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Girls  

Just a quick one from me - just dropping in to say Hi & check everyone is OK.

Scooby - you still hanging on in there then   If its 2 weeks today, then my prediction will have been correct    Sorry, I'm sure that is not what you want to hear!! I'm fine thanks. Yes working hard, but vino is also flowing so all is well   

Karen - Hi! Hope you are eating some nice healthy food. I just "switch off" when i read about things that i don't approve of!!

Katy - Hope you are OK & surviving with no internet   

TQ - Hope things are OK with you. Sorry to hear you have been in hospital  

Hello to everyone else.

Well no real news for this end, not sure when we will go and see the Dr in Manchester yet - I am still enjoying myself too much at the moment   Went out last week & had a fab night - danced the night away to the grease mega mix in some nightclub in Sheffield!!!    Maybe i'm too old for all of that?? Actually NO I AM NOT!!!  

Sally
XX


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Evening All

Hi Sally - Nice to hear you are having a good time    gosh it is so long since I have been to a nightclub - probably after the works christmas party 07

Hi Scooby  - You'd best hurry up and get eating some curry, you only have 4 hours left for Horisina to arrive if I am to win the sweepstake!  

Hi TQ - Sorry to hear you have been in hospital, hope you are feeling better. 

Hi Tiny - Hope you are enjoying yourself in Barcelona 

Hi Nicola - Fingers crossed your letter is on the way

Hi Katy -  Hello for Thurs when you can get back on your computer  

My birthing ball arrived this morning, is quite comfy sitting on it and leaning on it.  Had the day off today and went to the dentists this morning just for a check up and clean and all was well (making the most of free treatment!), slept the rest of the day away...only working 2pm to 6pm tomorrow. Mr Podge has been very active today. Hope the all 4s is working but he still has a few weeks to turn so not worried yet. 
Must go as am missing Stargate Atlantis, bye for now xxx

Love Karen
xxx


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Hi ladies

Hope you are all well.

Not had chance to read back so apologies for the lack of personals.

Take care all

Love TQ.xx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey Girls,

Finally back on. What a nuisance not being able to get online, was frightened I would miss something ie. Scooby going into labour!! probably a good thing not having the laptop, still so much to do round the house, we've been to mamas and Papas and bought all the cot/pram/ moses basket sheets, the moses basket, baby bath, play mat, bouncy chair, clothes, so we're pretty much there. Just storing it at the mo, Just the bathcare and nappies to buy. Oh and the furniture still needs to arrive. Can't do much til thats up.  Also sold my car, I've got dp's old one as he has new company car,so enjoying playing with my new toy!

Well just had a little read back so a few personals...

T.Q ~ So sorry to hear that you've been in hospital. How worrying for you.  Has the pain and bleeding stopped now? Did you get your test results?

Scooby ~ How are you and things with Horis? Have you still got that pressure pain down low? Any more contraction pains? Hope you've got your feet up resting hun.  Are you still keeping up to date with BB? How annoying are Rex and Nicole? Really hope she goes tonight. Was quite sad Stu went last week. 

Sally ~ Glad to hear the vino is flowing, have one one me this weekend. Did laugh at your nightclub story! It's great that you're not worry about treatment at the minute. Sounds like you're too busy enjoying yourself, go greased lightning!! 

Karen ~ How are you and Mr Podge doing today? You enjoying your birthing ball? Meant to ask you, have you starting reading that childbirth without fear yet, I had a little look, and well can't really understand a lot of the terminology.  Supposed to be quite good so if you understand it, you have a friend here who would like to know what it says!! 

Tiny  ~ Hope you had a great time in Barcelona.  Only a few days til you start d/regging. How you feeling? Don't worry we'll be here for you ever step of the way if you need us.  

Nicola ~ How are you doing? Any more news from the clinic? 

Just deciding what to do for the rest of the afternoon, now I'm back online might do a spot of tinternet shopping..... shhh don't tell dp!

Have great weekends everyone

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Wow what an awful 24 hours   Midwife went OK yesterday nothing to report really although we did end up at LGI for monitoring as Horis had been quiet, but typical we get there and he starts doing flipping summersaults ~ so nothing wrong just having a "quiet" moment  

Just before we left I felt sick, we thought it was because I hadn't had lunch so had a bar of chocolate, got home and was sick  went to bed hoping to sleep it off but woke up and was sick again  then got flu like symptons backache, achy legs etc, cold, shivery and just felt awful. So ended up having a bath to relieve the backache and then continued being sick ~ couldn't even keep water down at this point so was starting to get worried. I was so flipping thirsty that I couldn't stop drinking but it was a catch 22 

Anyway remembered we had some fruit pastille lollies in the freezer so had one of those and it was lovely, so another 2 later and Dave going to the shop for another 6 for emergency purposes   started to feel better  Had an OK night didn't really sleep but wasn't sick which was great news. Have been OK today just feeling tired from lack of sleep etc so hoping this bug whatever it was is on its way out of the door 

Katy ~ Yes still watching and OMG how annoying are those two   Have you noticed that when everything is going her way she is as nice as pie and then when it changes like nominations she goes awful again  Oh how exciting that you have got your stuff. Did you get the Nursery Range from Next 

Karen ~ How you doing  You been buying still 

TQ ~ You feeling better 

Sally ~ Hope your doing OK chick, enjoy your weekend with lots of vino, have a glass for me  And I am starting to think your guess might be right 

Nicole ~ Any sign of that letter yet 

x x x x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Scooby
Just wanted to wish you luck with your imminent birth from an OLD Girl! Will be lurking around to see how you get on! 
I saw all of the other OLD girls last week and eveyone is well but its like bedlam whem we meet as all of out "Babies" are running around now!

Love Rach


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hi everyone. Hope you are all ok. Are you excited or nervous scooby, not long to go now.
Not heard from the clinic yet.  Think they are taking the mess now to be honest.  Wil ring mid week if i haven't heard anything by then.

have a nice weekend 
  

nicola x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello 

Scooby - Sorry you have been ill, was wondering where you had got to and getting a bit worried   Yes looks like Sally may be winning that sweepstake    Can't believe your ticker - nearly 40 weeks OMG    

Nicola - Sorry no letter yet, good luck for ringing up next week - don't let that evil moo upset you again  

Katy - I know what you mean about that book, it is written like a scientific paper and is hard work to keep reading. It was written by a man 50 years ago or something so is a bit out old fashioned but I suppose the principle is right, that fear can slow childbirth by instigating fight or flight adrenalin etc and cause more pain. Easy to say isn't it?    I am only halfway through it myself. It is a "read on the toilet" book in my house.  The other book I bought "Stand and deliver and other brilliant ways to give birth" was much better with lots of positive stories, I couldn't put that one down.

Hi TQ, Hi Sally, Hi Tiny, Hi Rach (nice to hear from one of our "old" girls)  
Just settling down to watch X-factor so bye for now 
Love Karen


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Rach ~ Lovely to hear from you, won't call you an OLD girl   

Karen  ~ OMG yep nearly there now  How you been keeping  Have you had a good weekend 

x x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Yes thanks, another lazy one for me, me and dh went for lunch yesterday with friends and their 2 little boys (19 months and 10 weeks old) and it was quite scary seeing all the work they had to put into keeping 2 kiddies of different ages occupied so we could eat


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hiya everyone, How are you all. Just thought i'd say hello.
Havin a killer AF this time, They just seem to be getting worse. Think my body is trying to get as much in for when i won't be having any af's for 9 months   
On a serious note though, I am losing clots (sorry) and they are getting bigger. 
Do you think this is normal.
Take care and enjoy your BH
nicola x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Mmmm dunno Nicola - My AF used to vary from so light I didn't have to wear protection, to heavy with clots  - the only thing that stayed the same was the duration which was only ever 3 days.  Just take it easy I think and eat some red meat/dark green veg/dark chocolate (yum) so you don't get anaemic and maybe check with your gp if it carries on longer than normal or stays at a level that is not normal for you    Yes maybe you are just having a good clean out  

What are you all up to? We are going shopping in an hour and then to in-laws for Sunday lunch 
Have a nice bank hol
Love Karen
xxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm back      just to say.....

    

Congratulations Scooby on reaching your due date    Your bun is cooked


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

karenm28 said:


> I'm back  just to say.....
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Scooby on reaching your due date  Your bun is cooked


Yes, but she needs to keep it warm for another week so i win the sweepstake!  

Hope everyone is OK - I am off to see Mamma Mia (again - already seen it once) but this time we are going to the sing-along version!!!   Going out for tea first for a few glasses of wine then we will be ready to be dancing queens  

XX


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey Girls,

Scooby ~ Yes well done on reaching D DAY!!   How you feeling sweetheart? Sorry to hear that you've been poorly.  That sounds nasty. Hope you are all better now.  What have you spent the day doing? Come on little Horis we are dying to meet you! 

Karen ~ How are you hun? Thanks for explaining that book! Glad its not just me that finds it a bit hard going! How are your in laws settling in then? Are you still watching those Castleford programmes - think its on again tonight. Hope you enjoy your shopping trip and Sunday lunch. 

Nicola ~ How you feeling now? my af's (when I had them ) were really heavy with clots and used to make me feel really drained so take it easy and look after yourself. Lots of nice foods, a good bath and a hot water bottle for you! Yeah, hopefully it's your body having a good clear out hun.  

Sally ~ Sounds like you're having a good weekend. Enjoy Mamma Mia, I still haven't been  And enjoy those glasses of vino. Sounds good to me, I don't know..from greased lightning to dancing queen.. you go girl! 

Tiny ~ How are you doing? Have you started your d/regging yet? Must be any day now. 

Had a really nice day today. Went to Mothercare earlier, got a few last things for bubs.Then went to Laura Ahsley, spent a few pennies on the house. Went to Frankie and Bennys for lunch. Came home, did a few bits round the house, got the curtains and border up in nusery. Now just deciding what to have for tea, I'm still quite full after my loaded skins, cheeseburger and fries, but dp has his head in the fridge! 

Love to you all,

Katy. xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Girls
Hope everyone is OK, I have been reading but not posting much recently!

Just a very quick question if I may - we are just off to the cinema, I will catch up on personals later - promise!! been a bit lapse recently I know  

I start suprecur on Wed - DP was going to do first few and using my hypnotherapy me build up to doing them myself or at least being able to. Now he is going to either be very late home that night or actually staying away on business  - typical   so am now considering options as I feel very nervous about doing no. 1 myself with nobody else around for support.  They said to do suprecur in the evening - how exact does the timing have to be - for example can it be 7 one night and 9 the next or is that too far apart - I will phone Care tomorrow but thought someone on here is bound to know. Also if on the first night we did it late as he is coming home could we gradually bring it earlier the next few nights to get it at a more suitable time? 

Thanks girls, will catch up more tomorrow when DP is back at work!
Tiny xxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

karenm28 said:


> I'm back  just to say.....
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Scooby on reaching your due date  Your bun is cooked


Karen ~ Will you please tell Horis that he is cooked and ready to come out then   

Sally  ~ Enjoy Mamma Mia I loved it and haven't laughed so much in ages will definately be getting the DVD when it comes out  I know that you want to win this bet but I don't think I can keep it in for another week 



katyblue said:


> Scooby ~ Yes well done on reaching D DAY!!   How you feeling sweetheart? Sorry to hear that you've been poorly.  That sounds nasty. Hope you are all better now.  What have you spent the day doing? Come on little Horis we are dying to meet you!


Am feeling much better than Thursday, that was just awful  and was really worried that it would bring on labour but thankfully it didn't  I went swimming first thing this morning then we went to get a few bits from Asda for tea then had a mooch round Birstall, Dave needed some new work trousers, we had a coffee and then walked round Mamas and Papas and came home. He went out in the Porsche this afty whilst I slept ~ well rested. I am now proud to say that I have finished watching Series 4 of Sex and the City  

Nicola ~ Sorry hun but I can't help you with AF I used to have really light ones and not many clots but if your concerned then can you make an appointment with your GP 

Tiny ~ I would really say that if you can do the injections yourself, I like you was really worried about doing them myself but found them easy to do. We were in the same position DH was going to be away so I had to do them or wait until next month. Anyway he came back and wanted to do it and boy did it hurt even more so I continued to do the injections myself and found it alot easier. I don't think the timing of Suprecur matters too much its the Menopur / Pregnyl that will need to be done at specific times.

Off to see the Consultant tomorrow to talk through options for induction if we need to forcefully evict him   

x x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Just popping on through to let you know that we are still in one piece      

Think Horis is far too comfy at the moment    Have been for a walk to try and get things moving but nada ..... absolute nothing ........

x x x


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hiya ladies. hope you are all ok.
scooby- think little babe is too compfy in ther to come out   

I rang CARE today. DH is booked in for his 'little dudes' tested a wk on thurs then i have to have day 2 of my cycle blood tests done. We shouldn't be too long starting now.  Can't believe i'm getting excited about injections and drugs etc.... but i am.   

Take care everyone

nicola x x x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

HI everyone

Nicola - great news that things are progressing. 

Scooby - I am off to see family for the weekend and DP is joining me tomorrow night - this means family are doing my first injection unless I feel brave enough - all a bit last minute as DP is away on business - when I get back on Sunday you will probably be a very proud Mum - I hope it all goes well and little one decides to come out soon!! Good luck with it    I have decided that when I do my first one I will treat myself to a necklace I have had my eye on for a while!! I checked with Care and as long as it is within an hour it is OK but you can shift it by moving it gradually each night so it will be fine I am sure. Can't believe daily injections though! 

 to Karen, Molly, Sally, Katy, Rach & TQ - hope that is everyone. Hope you are all OK

I will catch up when we get back then back to school!! ARGHH - how do the summer hols go so quick? I am off to get the train now to see family then DP comes tomorrow night after his business meeting - I quite like the train but not this journey 3 changes!

Take care
Tiny xxxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Morning!

Gosh I can't crawl out of bed until 10.30 on a morning....how lazy am I  
Working 2pm to 6pm all week but then I have Monday off so another long weekend to look forward to (well to sleep away!)

Tiny - Hope you have a lovely weekend at your family's. Sorry I am probably too late to advise on the jabbin' but I did my own and I found it best as you are in control. For the first one you just have to go for it and not think about it for too long. The time will fly by and you will be stimming before you know it.  Good luck.

Nicola - At last, things are moving for you. I am so pleased you can start soon.

Scooby - How are you doing?  I sent you a stork plant on ******** to try and get things moving    How did consultant app go? 

Sally - Hope you haven't been showing yourself up in nightclubs this week    I was actually sniffing wine on Monday. My DH and in-laws were drinking really nice white wine and I kept having a sniff of DH's    It smelt gorgeous but I resisted. My aversion seems to be wearing off. 

Katy - How are you? You are 2 weeks ahead of me so are you tired and/or starving all the time? I am! Mr Podge is always telling me to eat things    We also went to Frankie and Bennies on Saturday and I had brownies and ice cream and a lovely well done steak.  I haven't had any braxton hicks yet though, are you still getting them?  

Hi anyone I have missed
Love Karen
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Tiny ~ Have a lovely weekend. I think setting yourself a target is a brill idea and that way you are more than likely going to be able to do the injection. Sending you lots of   

Karen ~ It went OK thanks, they are happy to leave me up to +14 days as both me and Horis are OK and there is no medical reason to induce me early 

x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Well at this rate I do think Sally is winning the sweepstake.

By the way I was 11 days late when I was born and all was fine and well of course.

Maybe Horis is hanging on for 1st Sept so he/she can be one of the oldest in the school year instead of one of the youngest


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi all
Just a quick one as at my sisters.

One of my sisters did the first jab last night - I was a bit   but my sister did it very well and it was fine - it was a bit red afterwards but I think that is normal. 

Thanks for all your best wishes. I will do one myself - I WILL 

Nice spending time with my family, chilling before school on Monday! 

Hope you are all OK
Love Tiny xxxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey Girls,

Gorgeous day. Bright and breezy. Have been up since the crack of dawn waiting for a delivery guy to come and pick some bits up that I'm sending back. Not been yet. Typical..will probably not arrive til 6pm - the latest time they stated.  At least I get to stay in and slob. Watching dvds and munching on whatever I can get my hands on!

Scooby ~ How are you today? Yeah I agree, Horis is far too comfy in there. Glad the consultant appt went well, leaving you up to 14 days..wow we'll be in October at this rate!  What about the old curry, you gonna try one to see if it gets bubs moving?  Dread to think what the stork plant Karen sent you is,  If you need a labour dance doing soon let us know!

Karen ~ How are you hun? Yeah I'm getting pretty tired too. Little things become an effort don't they - especially turning over in bed and just walking up the stairs sometimes has me out of breath. Is your bump getting very big? I was measuring 37 weeks yesterday at midwives, I'm not massive though strangely thank goodness. Peanut is head down but not engaged or anything.  Get a couple of braxton hicks, not too bad. How have you found your birthing ball? Have you still got your scan at 32 weeks to double check the placenta has moved? 

Tiny ~ Well done you. You've got the first injection done.  Yeah it's normal for the area around it to go a bit red. I remember doing my very first one and thinking it was infected cos it went red  kept checking it every half hour but it was fine.  Hope you have a lovely time with your family. Can't believe how quick the hols have gone?! We're back on tuesday. 

Nicola ~ Things seem to be moving for you now, thats great! Bet you are excited. 

Hi Sally  ~ How are you today? Hope you enjoyed your night out. What are you up to next.. you'll be heading down to a West End show soon and dancing in the aisles! 

T.Q  ~ Hope you and the girls are okay. Please let us know.

Did anyone see BB last night? Glad Sara and Lisa shared the money, don't know who will go on Friday. Would prefer Lisa to be in final, though the way Sara was treated by Darnell and Rex was disgusting. They should be punished properly!  I guess it's back to the sofa, make the most of my last few days off before back to work next week...will resist watching BB on live feed! 

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

katyblue said:


> Scooby ~ How are you today? Yeah I agree, Horis is far too comfy in there. Glad the consultant appt went well, leaving you up to 14 days..wow we'll be in October at this rate!  What about the old curry, you gonna try one to see if it gets bubs moving?  If you need a labour dance doing soon let us know!


Katy  ~ Labour dance would be good if you have the energy 

Have tried the curry on several occassions and that isn't shifting it nor is  on a regular basis even though its quite uncomfy  Have had some pineapple but read that you need to eat 7 at once to make any difference   I think it must just upset your guts and therefore you can't move off the loo  

Midwife went OK today, really nice one today and she just said that everything sounds like its going in the right direction so its just a case of waiting  

What time did they turn up 

x x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Scooby

Hello hunny.

Glad everything is ok, just a matter of waiting then. 

Can you imagine eating 7 pineapples, then a vindaloo on top of that...?  you would be on the loo after that little feast! 

One labour dance coming up... 

[fly]       Come on Horis!      [/fly]

Guy came at 4pm, so not too bad, could still get out. Took a walk to the shops while it was nice and sunny.

Going to watch BB now.

Hope you get a good nights sleep. Chat tomorrow. 

xxxxxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Tiny ~ Sorry hun don't think I said well done on your jab, sure you will do one soon, well you will if you want your treat that badly   



katyblue said:


> Can you imagine eating 7 pineapples, then a vindaloo on top of that...?  you would be on the loo after that little feast!


Katy  ~ OMG can you imagine    Thanks for the labour dance I really hope it starts to work  

Karen  ~ Am not getting myself wound up about schools it really isn't important in the overall scheme of things  But seems to be what everyone else is concerned about

x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello

Hi Scooby - Yes I agree, school years are not remotely important when we have struggled to have a child for so long, and there is nothing anyone can do about when bubs arrives,  but I do understand people thinking about it because there can be a big difference in emotional maturity if 2 children start school at the same time and one is a whole year younger than the other.  On the other hand the older one can be bored to tears at home and more than ready by the time they can start so it is swings and roundabouts.  
Our tiny local infant school where Mr Podge will go has staggered school start dates and staggered nursery starts throughout the year from age 3 so wouldn't affect him anyway but some schools don't have that. I was one of the oldest in the year and my brother was one of the youngest and it made no difference at all with us but my bruv was a very bright kid always obsessed with taking things apart to see how they worked so early school start did him good. He is an engineer now funnily enough  


Hi Katy - Don't talk to me about turning over in bed, it is like a military operation. Takes about 10 mins of huffing and puffing to roll over. I'm driving DH mad. I was measuring 28 weeks at 28 week midwife app though and not getting measured again until next midwife app at 33 weeks so I assume I am still the right size although I do feel absolutely massive now.  Birthing ball is lovely, so comfy to sit on and lean on.  Yes, 32 week scan is on 10th Sept so not long to wait now.  Mr Podge is still laid across me with his head at left side and feet at right side but every so often he goes more head up and kicks me in the privates, feels like his foot is gonna pop out sometimes, it is very strange and I have to get on all 4s to make him move back  


Hi Tiny - Big well done on your jabbin' - hope it wasn't too bad.  When I had to do my first one it took me ages and I went white as a sheet and nearly fainted before I did it but then I came to actually enjoy them in a strange jab addict type way    Yes the red is normal, sometimes I would have an itchy rash round the injection site for a few hours after.


Hi Nicola - Not long until your testing starts - good luck  


Love to Sally the dancing queen 

Love Karen


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Just a quick one as finding it hard to get comfy now   

I think we have started, contractions have started but not regular enough yet although the pain is there      

Just hoping I get my roast beef and yorkie pudding dinner tonight      

Will try and get back on later and let you know how things are progressing.

x x x


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Sorry im so rubbish at posting nowadays, i only manage to snatch 5 minutes here and there between the babies sleeping/crying/feeding etc. Thought i'd just pop on quickly to see how you're all doing whilst Jamey's playing with them.

Scooby - Oooooh not long now, i bet you're so excited - you're so close to meeting your little bubba.

TQ - I already posted on the Yorkshire bumps and babies but just wanted to say another big congratulations on the birth of your little girls   . Hope you are all doing well and that you've managed to decide on names with them catching you by surprise.

Karen/Katy - Hope both your pregnancies are going really well, not long for either of you 2 either now. Have you decided on names yet?

Sally - Hope you are well hun.

Everythings fine at this end, babies are becoming right fat little monsters. Lola weighs 14lb now and Jayden is 14lb 11oz, if they keep growing at this rate they're going to be going off the top of the centile chart within 2 months - not bad to say they were both on 0.4th centile when born. I'll try to keep up with the thread a little better and post a bit more often.

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Contractions getting closer together now so Delivery Suite have recommended paracetamol and a bath, so Dave is just running one now.

Thanks for all your wishes   

x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Oh my gosh it's all happening! 

Scooby ~ I'm so excited for you.  Wonder if Horis has arrived yet? Hoping you have/had a good labour and a quick one. Sending you lots of love and  Can't wait to hear your news!

T.Q ~ Many congratulations on the birth of your twin girls!   Wasn't expecting to hear that news! Really hope you're all doing well. Looking forward to hearing about it and seeing any pics. Take good care. 

Karen ~ Hiya, how are you today? Hope you managed to get some sleep last night! How's Mr Podge doing? Hope your scan on 10th goes well - it will be lovely to see the little man again. 

Leanne ~ Hello, nice to hear from you  Glad babies are going well, they certainly sound good weights  They've done really well. Are you enjoying being a mummy? I'm doing fine thank you, yeah not too long to go.. Almost ready too... Just waiting for furniture to arrive, and then we're just about there. 

Sally  ~ Happy Birthday to you!  Hope you have a great day. What have you got planned? Think you might've won the sweepstake too! 

Hello Tiny ~ Hows the d/regging going? Are you back at work today? Hope it goes quickly!

Hi Nicola ~ How are you today?

Haven't much planned today, just getting things ready for work again tomorrrow, although far too excited to do anything now! Will pop back on later to see if there's any news. Come on Scooby and Horis!!!

Lots of love, Katy. xxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Scooby's news this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=154736.0

xxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

AGGHHHH I didn't check on here for a couple of days and I have missed 3 new babies!

Congratulations Scooby  

Congratulations TQ  (What a surprise!)    

My DH has gone to the US on business for the week this morning and I was too soppy to leave him alone all weekend (hormones!) 
so didn't come on line.  

Oh I can't wait to hear all about our new arrivals and see some pics 
Love Karen
xxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Many Congratulations Linda and Dave on the birth of Zac Elliott! 

I'm so happy for you both   

You're a mummy and Daddy!

Welcome to the world Zac, can't wait for a cuddle.

Love, Katy.xxx​


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Massive congratulations to Linda and Dave on the birth of your little boy  . Well done hun.

Love Leanne, Jamey, Lola and Jayden x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

OMG its all happening on here isn't it!!!  

CONGRATULATIONS LINDA & DAVE ON THE SAFE ARRIVAL OF ZAC ELLIOT (love the name!) 

I win the sweepstake - HOORAY!!!!

And ......

CONGRATULATIONS TO TQ & MR TQ ON THE ARRIVAL OF YOUR 2 LITTLE GIRLS   

I don't know.....i don't check for a couple of days & look what happens....

Not long now Katy & Karen...... 

XX


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Morning, hope everyone is ok. Not much to tell you today, DH still away in Chicago so very quiet in my house. Off to work this aft and hoping to have tomorrow off and meet my mum for lunch. Got a pic in my email of lovely Zac last night, isn't he gorgeous. 
Lots of love
Karen


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hope you all got your pics last night  

Have added a couple in the Birth Announcement if you want to take a peek  

Will be back soon but just wanted to share a couple of pics      

x x x x

PS  Sally ~ Congrats on winning the sweepsake, does that mean you and Zac share a birthday too


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Scooby,

It's so nice to hear from you!!!

Congratulations again, I'm so happy for you. Have spent a lot of the time in tears - You're a mummy!

Zac is absolutely _gorgeous_, you must be so proud. 

How are you feeling?

Lots of love to you all.

Katy. xxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello

Scooby - Thanks for the pics, Zac is so gorgeous, on the first pic he looks really thoughtful like he is taking in his surroundings! and on the second one, so cute sucking his little thumb. I hope you are physically ok. You sound so happy, I saw your post on the birth announcements and it brought a tear to my eye.

Katy - Hi deary how are you?  I have been very emotional for the last few days, probably because DH is away. I keep worrying about him and I normally just enjoy having the house to myself!  He says he has bought Mr Podge (or Tomtom as he calls him) a little outfit and a mini digger toy in the US bless him. Hope he remembers to bring me a giant toblerone   My mum is coming round for tea tonight to keep me company so that will be nice.  

Sally - Well done on winning our little sweepstake. Was it your birthday too then? Sorry I missed it and hope you had a nice time. 

Tiny - How are you and how is downregging going? Do you have an appointment to go back and see if you can start your stimming?  How exciting, I hope you are feeling ok  

TQ - Hope you will pop on here and let us know how you are and how your lovely girls are doing.

Nicola - Is it this week your DH is having his swimmers tested? Good luck with that, let us know how you are getting on. 

Leanne - Nice to hear from you, hope Jayden and Lola are doing well. 

Well I swapped with someone and took the day off work today, I was so worn out and I had a lie in until 11am - Only got up because a cycling proficiency lesson was going on in the road outside my house!    The poor cats are having their breakfast later and later every day.  They don't seem to mind though and just crunch their biscuits while they are waiting for me to crawl out of my pit. I realised I only have 4 more weeks until maternity leave! Must do myself another ticker... 

Lots of love
Karen 
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

We had our first shopping expedition last night and the little man now has such a huge wardrobe mainly as his dad can't stop spoiling him     He loved it so much he slept through the whole experience     

Zac had a good night last night, seems to have found the difference between night and day and slept from 11 till about 4 albeit on me as he doesn't like his moses basket      So both of my men had a good night ~ I am going to have a nap later.  Got Midwife coming out again today as my milk has come through and OMG how painful is my left (.) have tried hot flanels and also expressed some off to release the pressure as poor Zac couldn't feed it was so full    Anyhow its still so painful and I really want to continue with breastfeeding so thinking to get advice now rather than flip and chuck in the towel    

Well we have had house trauma since we came home   Yesterday morning the upstairs lights wouldn't work so after Dave did his "investigations" we had to get an electrician out      Then this morning after a nice relaxing bath Dave has found water coming through the garage roof onto the car      So he has now fixed the bath which hadn't leaked previously but then neither one of us are big bath people so I think the fact that I was using it last week for my backache and now to relax we have noticed the problem, so just waiting for the 3rd thing to happen        Got job he is great at DIY    

x x x


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hi karen, yes it was today that dh was having his swimmers tested. The ladies there were so nice to us. 
how are you tiny, not heard from ya in a while, 
You taking to motherhood ok then scooby

hi to everyone else 
   

nicola x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey Girls,

Scooby ~ How are you today. Zac sounds adorable. And sleeping well already! Hope you got your nap this afternoon. Sorry to hear about your sore (.) Did the midwife give you anything to ease it? Really hope you can continue to bf.  Well Dave sounds very busy round the house  Hope nothing else happens.  XXX Big kisses for Zac.

Karen ~ Hey hun, how are you?   I know how miserable I am when dp is away - even for a night or so. When does he get back? Sounds like he is treating Mr Podge. A mini toy digger thats so cute! I'm doing fine thanks. Just back from midwives, everything fine. Peanut measuring 38 weeks now.  Enjoy tea with your mum. 

Hi Nicola ~ Glad it went okay today. Good luck for getting the results. 

Hello to everyone. 

Right, just going to get me tea out the oven. Back to work this week so really tired on a night. Yawn yawn!

Chat soon.

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Was just going to log off and saw your message      

No haven't had my nap just going to get tea and then go to sleep for a few hours    

Midwife came out and gave me some tips on positioning etc.  I would highly recommend that Breastfeeding book I mentioned the other week if nothing else you know what to expect and some tips on how to help when it does come in    Your (.)(.) will be like rocks and just so painful to touch and more to the point baby can't suckle as they are too hard   

Take care and I will catch up tomorrow.

x x x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hello everyone
I have been reading but fairly quiet!! 

Hi Nicola - Good luck for those results. I am not doing too bad, thank you, finding the whole downregging injection thing a bit daunting still - tonight is injection 8, DP is doing them - they seem to be stinging more now - don't know if that is normal or if I am being more sensitive or what   AF still not arrived, I think she is coming but not here! I will have to call Care tomorrow as not sure what I do if she arrives at weekend, I suppose I just tell them on Monday?  

Scooby - all sounding great, sounds like you are doing really well so early as well - being back on here so quick as well! Zac is a lucky little chap. 

Hi Katy and Karen - sound like you are doing well, shame your DP is away Karen - enjoy the peace!! 

Hi to everyone else   

Tiny xxxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

DH is back home on Sat morning    so not long now....

Tiny - I found that my jabs hurt more when AF was due so yours must be on its way (as you suspect). I bet they are easier again once AF has been.  I didn't have to tell clinic when AF arrived, I just had an appointment already booked for 2 weeks after downregging started and I only needed to tell them if AF didn't arrive, otherwise just show up for appointment. So I suppose you could just let them know Monday (they are there Sat morning though usually as well on the phones) 

Hi to everyone else, just off up to bed so will do some more personals next time
Love Karen xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Karen
Thanks - was just going to log out and saw your reply - let's hope that is the case, I think I am more sensitive before AF now you say about it - I am sure my eyebrow waxing is more sore then!  Hopefully it will ease, tonight's wasn't too bad actually. 
Thank you, told DP as well, he is pleased! I think as I am finding them a bit harder or stingy he is getting more paranoid about doing them and it is hurting a bit when he pulls the needle out now - because he is almost taking too much care!!
Come on AF! She might as well come and get it over with. I think I will call tomorrow as they had said next Wed but I don't have a time so better check then I can let my Head know at school. 
Thanks
Tiny xxxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hiya everyone

hope you are all ok

got our 1st appointment letter today    

So excited now, only 5 weeks to go    

Is it worth asking about the other tests we need doing or will they do them all on our appointment?

nicola x xx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi

Just a quick one from me - Scooby, yes, Zac and I now share the same birthday!!  
Hope you are all doing OK. Would love to come and see you when you are settled  

Karen / Katy - Hope you and your bumps are OK

Hi to everyone else.

Isn't the weather horrible. I am up in the Lakes at the moment & its rubbish  

Hope everyone has a nice weekend.

Sally
XX


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Sorry no personals not had chance to read back.  Mr TQ forgot to post on here and let you know that daffy and dilly made their grand entrance on saturday 30th August, at 11.43pm and 11.44pm via emergency c section, at 32wks 3 days.  My waters broke around 8.40pm and in under 2hrs maisie was on her way out they had to pull her back out with her being breech, they we worried her head would get stuck.  Everything happened so fast, it was like a whirlwind.  The girls were in the high dependency unit till yesterday at Doncaster, and they were transferred to the special baby care unit at worksop, I have a room there, but unfortunatly I can't see the girls till monday as I have picked up a stomach bug. Both girls are doing well, both are on antibiotics for infections, and both are having episodes of bradycardia but being monitored.

Twin 1 - aka daffy, aka Maisie florence 11.43pm, 3lb 9oz, very dark hair like her daddy.
Twin 2 - aka dilly, aka Lily Margaret 11.44pm, 3lb 12oz, light hair like her mummy.

Trying to figure out how to post a piccie for you all.  I will get DH to keep you up to date, as from monday I will be stopping at the hospital with the girls, so no internet access.

Take care ladies.
Love to all.
xxxxxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

T.Q  ~ Congratulations again on the birth of Lily and Maisie! Was a shock to read that news! They sound adorable, and doing well. Hope they're off the antibiotics soon. Not long til you can be reunited with them. Have you been allowed a cuddle yet? Would love to see a piccie when you get a minute. 

Scooby  ~ How are you and Zac today? Can't believe he's nearly a week old! Hope you're not too tired and that the bf is going ok?? Is that book called how to breastfeed and what to do if you cant? Think a friend recommended that one too.  Glad it gave you some advice for when your milk came in etc. Any more piccies of the little man for us?

Hey Karen  ~ I guess you'll be offline for a bit now that DH is back! Make sure you get lots of cuddles in. Did he bring you any nice treats back from the US? Whats the stuff like he bought for Mr Podge? Very cute I imagine! 

Hi Sally ~ How are you? Hope you had a nice time in the Lakes and the weather wasn't too bad! 

Tiny  ~ Glad d/regging is going ok. Did A/F arrive yet? Let us know if you need a dance doing! 

Hi Nicola ~ Great news about your appt! I'm not sure about the other tests you might need, I had all mine done before my any of my appts ~ only because we had already been through a couple of cycles elsewhere beforehand. Maybe give thema ring and see what they suggest? 

It's my last day on Friday and we're all going out for a meal on Fri night so I have spent most of my weekend hunting for an outfit and almost giving up!  Nothing seems to fit round bump at the minute and there's not a great deal of maternity clothes you would wear out. Dp says its a nice problem to have though and he's right.In the end I got a nice top from Republic (size 16) to wear with some black trousers. Sally, Tiny and Nicola when its your time I will be an expert on where to send you for your clothes!! 

Hope you're all having a nice weekend

Kisses to our new babies. xxx

Love Katy.


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hiya ladies, 

hope you are all ok and enjoying the weekend

Just wanted to ask you all did you take any vitamins or supplements while having tx?

Have compiled a list of things from the boards and think i'll be rattling if i take them all!!!!!!!!!

Any advice will be welcomed

nicola x xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sally ~ Great news that the 2 of you share a birthday, at least I won't forget yours in the future    Would be great to see you and I am sure Zac will love the cuddles   Have put some pics on ******** but can email you some if you like 

Katy ~ I know what you mean about clothes some of them are just awful   Have you tried Red Herring Maternity section in Debenhams, I found them really good and also funmum.com  Where you going for your meal on Friday 

Karen ~ When you next back at the Midwife  When will you know if your placenta has shifted so you can have a home birth  I think your very brave 

Nicola ~ Both me and Dave took a whole host of supplements, Dave mainly took Zita West's for Men and I took Santagoen ProNatal plus Vit C, Selenium, Co-Enzyme Q10 the list goes on, we were both taking about 8-9 tablets a day  

Tiny  ~ Any sign of AF  Hope she arrives soon and doesn't mess you around too much   

TQ ~ Your girls sound to be doing really well,  you will be back with them soon 

x x


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Just wanted to say bye, I won't be online for a while, I am moving into my room tomorrow at worksop hospital to be with the girls.

I hope you are all well, and sending you all my love.
                       

Take care everyone.

Love TQ.xxxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Yes it is lovely to have my DH back, I have really missed him. He spent yesterday getting over his jet lag and had a right stomach upset but was fine this morning.  We have been to in-laws for tea today, was a really nice day.  

Hi TQ - Glad to hear you can be with your girls, hope you and they are ok. Love the names you have chosen.

Hi Scooby - Just had a look at the pics on ********, Zac is sooooo gorgeous - his eyes are so big and almond shaped! He is beautiful. In answer to your question I am off for a scan this Weds to see if placenta moved then back to midwife next Tues.  
I think it is braver going into the hospital than having a home birth    A lot of first timers transfer anyway so I am keeping an open mind, but I just feel I will be more relaxed and therefore may progress faster in my own surroundings. 

Hi Nicola - Brill news on your appointment.  Not sure about the tests, I think they did our HIV and hepatitis (sp?) blood tests at the injection training and my gyno had done everything else beforehand. We had a recent sperm result from Jimmy's so Sheffield didn't ask for another as they said it was more comprehensive than their version anyway.  We didn't take any supplements at all (except folic acid of course) but I made sure I ate loads of fruit, veg, protein, carbs, basically just stopped dieting and ate what I fancied but made sure always had lots of extra salad or veg with everything. I had some milk and whey protein shakes while stimming and also a few brazil nuts every day as supposed to be good for the lining. I would recommend the brazil nuts as I had a much thicker lining second time round when I ate them.

Hi Katy - Good luck for your last week at work.  Hope you enjoy your night out.  Yes the outfit DH brought for Mr Podge was so cute, little blue teddy bear long sleeved bodysuit, blue joggies and a blue hooded cardigan, will be a lovely christmas outfit for going visiting family in.  Ever so cute.  Brought me the giant toblerone I requested   I haven't started it yet though as I am into cherry liquors at the moment and have a box left to finish from M&S (closest I can get to a drink   I am rationing them so I don't get tipsy! ) 

Hi Sally - Hope you are still having a nice time in the lakes even if the weather is horrid. 

Hi Tiny - Hope AF has arrived and your jabs are back to being less painful.  I think it works both ways being sensitive skinned at AF time because the bed is definitely more comfy at that time as well  

I think Mr Podge has moved, kicks are a lot further back and my bump has gone lower! It was right under my boobs but now there is a gap. Let's hope he is the right way up eh, because I can't tell his position yet but I feel a lot more comfy walking about now he is not laid sideways on.  I look forward to seeing him again on Weds.  

Love to all
Karen
xxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi karen
does it matter if you get the brazil nuts in chocolate. 
Have tried the plain ones and they are fowl     

nicola x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

He he he Nicola, to be honest I had a few with choc (yum!) and forced a few without


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Midwife has just been out to do the healprick test and he cried, it was awful    

But the good news is he has been weighed and after 1 week he has put on 3oz's      OMG I knew he was feeding well but I didn't realise he was feeding that well      

x x x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hello girls
Scooby - I always think that must be so hard - at least it's over now  
Hi Karen - glad your DH is back. 
Hi Nicola - I can't stand brazil nuts at all - so if you can have them with choccy - go for it! I can't remember when you said your appointment was? They usually do everything they can at once I think - can't quite remember. Good luck. 
Katy - last week - WOW, enjoy it 
Sally - the weather in the Lakes is always awful when we go, hope you still enjoyed it 

Well AF finally arrived last night - it was so painful I had to take painkillers, then it woke me up in the night and I tried for 2 hours but eventually had to give in and take more painkillers - seems a bit better now. Luckily I don't work Monday mornings now so could have a lay in. I was a bit worried about taking the pills but apparantly they are OK. 
Maybe you can help - I thought that on Wed I was due to have a scan and blood tests - not sure why I thought a scan - I thought they checked that everything was downregulated? But it is just a blood test and then they tell me when to start stimming? Is that normal just to have bloods? 

I am just hoping the blood test results are as they should be but I have no idea what that is? Does anybody understand what results I should be looking for? 

Hope you are all well
Love
Tiny xxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Morning

Yes Tiny they just did blood test when I went back after downregging for 2 weeks. They are looking to see that your hormones (oestrogen I think) are rock bottom and then they start you stimming that night if it is.  You will have the blood test in the morning and then ring them early afternoon to see what to do.  I thought I would have a scan as well as it makes sense but didn't have one either time (I think some of the others might have so not sure what the difference is between people). Hope you feel better soon, must be extra painful because your womb having a really good clean out xxx 

Love Karen


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks Karen - that puts my mind at rest. Well off early tomorrow to get there between 8 and 9 - living over an hour away makes it a ridiculous journey for one blood test really! AF was painful the night it came but since has been OK so hopefully as you say really "flat" ready to go up and boost everything - my DP sees it as pulling an elastic band back then letting it go!!    
Hope we get good news tomorrow though really not looking forward to 2 injections a night - my right leg is quite bruised - my left leg seems OK though  

See what they say tomorrow. 
Tiny xxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hiya everyone.

hope you are all ok.

Will try the brazil nuts in chocolate then.

I went into town yesterday and boots said not to bother with vits and holland and barrets gave me a list of stuff a mile long.

So i rang care and asked them. Just taking folic acid and a basic multi vit. 

take care all

nicola x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Good luck for tomorrow Tiny

Hi Nicola - I am a great believer that eating the real thing is better than tablets but to each his own of course  

Scooby- Brill news on Zac's weight and poor little thing with his nasty heel prick test 

Hi everyone else, just off to put tea on 
xxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Oooh forgot to tell you, it is THE MEETING! at work this Thursday where we get the date for my office closing down....

Everyone is just wanting to know WHEN and HOW MUCH!    Roll on redundancy!


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

KAREN, that would come in handy wouldn't it. Some extra pennies for baby.   

TINY, Hope it all goes well tomorow for ya. We are an hour away and it is a long way to go for a blood test. I have to go either a week friday or a week on monday ( when AF comes ) and it means getting up at 6    

Take care 

nicola x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Just a quickie

Karen ~ Good luck for tomorrows scan. Hopefully that naughty placenta will have moved up and fingers crossed all is well for your home birth. Mr Podge will have grown so much, It'll be fab to see him  Good luck for THE MEETING TOO!  Hopefully lots of nice pennies coming your way. 

Scooby ~ How are you and Zac today? Ooh that heal prick sounds nasty, give him lots of cuddles from us  Sounds like the bf is going well!! Has it sunk in you're a mummy yet! The meal on Fri is at my fave Italian in town, really excited. Thanks for the tips re. clothes shopping, that website is fab. 

T.Q  ~ Hope you and your girls are doing well.   Let us know when you get a minute.

Tiny ~ Good luck for tomorrows blood test, yeah know what you mean about the long journey! I had to have a scan too, not sure why, maybe due to my pcos? Let us know how you get on.

Hi Nicola ~ How are you? Enjoy those choccie brazil nuts! Yum

Het Sally ~ How are you hun?

Soo tired today, off to slob in front of Eastenders with some sweeties. Anyone else miss BB on a night. Dp so pleased its over. 

Love to all,

Katy. xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Girls

Just a really quick one from me - done something crazy - booked a holiday to NEW YORK!!!!!! Fly out on Saturday morning for 4 days of sightseeing and shopping!!  

Just wanted to tell you all!!

Sally
XX


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

well done you. Hope you enjoy it molly

Trying to get DH to get us off somewhere but he wants to do housey things    
                                
have a lovely time
nicola x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

MollyB1 said:


> Just a really quick one from me - done something crazy - booked a holiday to NEW YORK!!!!!! Fly out on Saturday morning for 4 days of sightseeing and shopping!!


 Wooooooooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooo got room for a little one  Have always fancied New York and shopping, sure Sam wouldn't mind if he didn't go    Honestly hun, have a fabbie time you so deserve this 

Katy ~ Sorry I didn't tell you about that website beforehand  I have got some really nice things from there  Zac is doing well thanks and is feeding well too and also sleeping which is fab we had a total of 7 hours last night  Although I need him to wake up now otherwise my (.)(.) might just explode    How are things with you  Have you got everything sorted 

Karen ~ How did your appointment go 

Tiny  ~ Hope your bloods have gone OK 

Nicola ~ I think regarding the vitamins no one wants to give an opinion incase you hold it against them  I asked Care the same question and they said nothing apart from Folic Acid but I have done some research and read some books and decided that it couldn't hurt if I did take them 

x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hurrah! Just got back from scan, placenta has moved right out of the way to the back and right side - and I was right about bubs turning round last week, he has changed from lying straight across me to head down with his spine to my left side. It is so much more comfortable bless him. 

He is measuring 35 weeks according to his tummy and head measurements (at 32 weeks 2 days) so is off the top of the normal scale but scan lady said this is ok because big babies are norm in both my family and DHs family, we are both tall and he has been on top line all along so growth is linear and he is just a large one.  Her exact words were "he definitely won't be an average sized baby unless you have him tomorrow!"    oooo-er  I feel lots of stitches coming on.....   Anyway was lovely to see Mr Podge again, he looked so cosy in there and we got a brill view of his face and his feet look massive!  I love him so much!  I don't care if he splits me in two  

Hope everyone else is ok 

New York trip sounds brill Sally, very exciting! 

Glad Zac is ok Scooby, hope your boobs don't explode!  

Tiny, hope blood test went ok and you can start your stimming tonight  

Love to Katy, yes I miss BB too but that breast feeding programme made up for it last night, did you watch it!?  

Hi Nicola - don't know if they still do it but for my day 3 blood tests they gave me a blood sample kit to take to the nurse at my GP's surgery and then I sent it to Care through the post - sounds strange but it saved a drive down to Sheffield- may be worth asking them.  You can't do it for the downreg and stimming blood tests but you can for the day 3 hormone test (or you could last July when I did it).  Care suggested it to me and I only live an hour away. 

Anyway the pointless 12 week sex ban is now over so I think I should drag DH upstairs for an "afternoon nap"    see you later  

Love Karen 
xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Girls

Sorry - another quick one from me - still at work - and probably won't get on later as not packed my suitcase yet & have to be up at 4am!!!!!

Anyway, hope everyone is OK, get back Weds but not back to work until Mon 22nd so will have more time then..  

Love to all - babies and bumps included  

XX


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hello girls
I am afraid it will be a quick one as my parents are up for the weekend - they called on Wed and said can we come up Thur night!! Which is fine, nice to see them but can't really sit on FF, not very sociable!!!

Bloods were good - oestregen 65 so started stimming on Wed, not finding the 2 great to be honest. Last nights has left me really sore, think that maybe we did it too low but don't remember them saying top third of the leg so tonight doing 2 in one leg -based on Care's advise. Hoping leg a bit better tomorrow as I was actually hobbling today. Had the odd twinge in my stomach today - lower down  

Karen - glad everything is looking good though BIG!!. 

Sorry for no more personals. 
Love
Tiny xxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hiya tiny
Hope your finding it a little easier today    

hiya to everyone else, hope your enjoying your weekend

nicola x xx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Girls
Hope you are all having a nice weekend. 

Tiny - Sorry your jabs are not getting much easier   Twinges in your tum sound hopeful, probably your ovaries growing lots of lovely chucky eggs. Not long to go now, hang on in there with those nasty jabs xxx 

Hi Nicola - How are you? Hope time not dragging too much for you. 

Sally - Hope you are having a brill time in New York, enjoy all your shopping  

Scooby - Love to you and Zac, how is he doing? feeding still going well? Will be asking you for tips in a few weeks xxx

Katy - You ok deary?  When's your next midwife app? Mine's on Tues afternoon.

Well I have had an eventful week what with the scan on Weds, DH had 2 dodgy moles removed on Weds too so we are like two old biddies as neither of us can bend over if we drop anything! He's got 10 stitches in his tum and back bless him. 

Redundancy meeting was Thurs and went well, office closing end of Nov at the latest and they are paying me 5 months gross wages tax free as my redundancy payment so thats great. Still waiting to hear about my maternity leave and pay but I should definately qualify as have worked there for 5 years and working past 25 weeks of pregnancy. HR are sorting things out and getting back to me via my manager with an answer/proposal next week.  Its a bit complicated about whether they will pay me maternity pay in a lump or keep me on and make me redundant when its time to go back to work so it has to go to the top person in HR as circumstances a bit unusual. Will have to wait and see.

Bye for now
Love Karen
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sally ~ Hope your having fun in New York  

Karen ~ Will discuss tips later but its worth it if you can perserve with it 

Katy ~ How's you 

Tiny ~ Have you managed to do your first jab yet 

Nicola ~ Have you sorted out your letter 

Zac went to his first party last night, some good friends of ours it was there Dad's 60th and he was as good as gold, he was crying before we got there but once inside the loud music just sent him to sleep  

x x x


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hiya ladies

hope your all having a nice weekend.

Time is going soo slow but appointment will be here soon.  

Going to ring clinic tomorrow as getting more and more pains, Think i have a cyst. 

Do they have a cancelation list for earlier appointments?

take care 

nicola x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey Girlies,

What a mad couple of days this end! Last week was my last week at work, so popped into all my schools to say goodbye to the staff and children. Got lots of lovely cards from the children and pressies. It was lovely. Friday was my last day so was a bit tearful leaving the office for the last time..but Fri night made up for it! We all went to my fave restaraunt for my leaving do/and baby shower ~ which we like to do when someone leaves, and my gosh how spoilt did we get.  Was really overwhelming. Lots of presents for Peanut, and them I got presented with some gorgeous jewellery, vouchers, flowers, wine and bit and pieces. Really shocked, but touched by it all. 
Saturday was our antenatal/tour of the hospital day...was really interesting going through the labour/feeding etc and the tour of the delivery suite was good, although I felt like Scooby did - not really much to see in the rooms. Just a bed really. At least we know where to go/what floor etc. Spent most of yesterday sleeping!

Sally ~ Wow can't believe you're in New York!!   Hope you're having an amazing time and enjoying all your shopping. Can't wait to hear all about it!

Scooby  ~ Hello hun, how are you and Zac today? He sounds as good as gold bless him. Glad he enjoyed his first party! Well done with the bf -Yeah, I'll be after tips in the future too.  They made it look so easy in the hosp, but I know how difficult it can be in the beginning. A lot of my friends and my sis gave up  Yes we're just about sorted this end, Nursery almost there, just thinking about hospital bag now  Did you find yours useful in the end? I'll prob end up packing too much and not using half of it 

Hi Karen ~ How are you doing? So pleased your scan went well and that your placenta has moved up. Full steam ahead for your home birth then!  Have you got everything prepared? Mr Podge sounds a good size like Peanut! Have you been getting any braxton hicks? I'm at the midwives next mon, then the hosp the week after for scan and they are going to decide what to do with me then!  Really pleased your redundancy meeting went well, redundacy pay sounds great! Hope you get your maternity pay sorted.

Tiny  ~ How are you? Wow onto stimming already, thats gone quick! Yeah its normal to feel the odd twinge in your tummy, it'll be your ovaries producing all those lovely follies.    When are you back ar Care for your scan?

Nicola ~ Yeah your appt will be here before you know it.  Not sure about cancellation appts, maybe one of the other girls will know 

I'm at the dentist in 20  so best dash

Love to you all

Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy  ~ I packed far too much stuff and didn't use half of it but thought I would  Things like socks, dressing gown, too many nappies (even though only took 14) although did only have 1 bag  So glad Friday went well and you got spoilt you so deserved it hun  Can't believe its only 32 days to go   How you feeling  Would be great to see you before you pop 

Sally ~ Hope you are having a fab time and spending lots of money 

Karen ~ Have you ordered your waterbirth pool yet 

Nicola ~ Sorry to hear you have a cyst I had one on my last cycle and they aspirated it and then let me continue with the cycle so  you can do the same 

First day home alone today and its gone really well, managed to get showered, dressed, hair washed, dried and straighened all by 10am   We then popped out to the shops at Ikea looking for photo albums and then have both been sleeping this afternoon  Just waiting for Dave to come home now, boy have we missed him both today 

x x x x x


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hiya ladies

Scooby, Glad you had a good 1st day. I know my sister was quite nervous when she was on her own with baby for the 1st time.

I rang care this morning and they said not to wait till my appointment about my possible cysts and go straight to gp.

Have been refered for a scan so waiting for referal letter now. Its one thing after another lately and its really getting me down. Just want something good to happen for a change. Sorry, really feeling sorry for myself today     but you are allowed to sometimes   

Hope everyone else is ok

nicola x x x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi girls
Scooby - fab to have a good first day, I would imagine it is very daunting, well done!! How exciting for Zac - a party already!! 
I don't think I am even going to try and do an injection myself to be honest - too much trauma!! If DP is happy to do them why add to my stress - a shame but why add to everything - we have our little routine now!  

Nicola - sorry things aren't going too smoothly but hopefully everything will work out OK. 

Hi Katy - not long!!   Sounds like a fab last day, just curious what it is you do? I am a teacher but you are obviously in and out of different schools? Just being nosy.    Back on Wed for first scan
I had downregged for around 2 weeks before stimming. Don't really know what to expect on Wed - will all the follies be there or can more grow or will they just get bigger - is it good for the lining to be thick at this point or is it a bit early? 

Injections still quite tricky - sore legs, Care are going to have a look on Wed, just check we are doing everything correctly but I am sure we are - legs just a bit fed up now!! 

Sally - hope you have a fab time - I always fancied a quick trip to New York. 

Hi to everyone else, I keep saying I will get an early night but just not getting there, going to take hot water bottle up to bed now

Night all, hope everyone else is doing OK
Love
Tiny xxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Morning girls 

I have the day off today as my midwife app is at 2.15 so no point trailing the 20 miles up to work just for a couple of hours  

Hi Tiny - You poor thing with your jabs being so sore    Have you got skinny legs?    I have big thunder thighs so found lots of different injection spots        On the subject of teaching, I am applying to do a PGCE starting Sept 2009 (Secondary Biology). What do you teach? Primary or secondary? I may need some tips in the new year when I put my application in if you don't mind. In answer to your questions, when you have your scan on Weds they will count and measure the follies and they are usually all there from the start although some may stay too small, it is a big relief to see them on screen looking like big bubbles as you know things are working.  My lining was good at the first scan on the Weds and stayed exactly the same for the Fri scan. Bet you will be having EC early next week all being well      

Hi Nicola - Sorry I don't know anything about cysts but hope you are ok    Sorry don't know about cancellations appointments either. Hope your scan for the cysts goes ok though. 

Hi Scooby - Nope not ordered birthpool yet, I start mat leave in 2 weeks so will order it then (probably from Boots online) when I know I can be in to accept delivery. I need lots of cheap plastic shower curtains and old sheets as well. Nothing prepared whatsoever, but my midwife is visiting me at home next time (after today's app) so she will sort me out!  You are brave going to Ikea just you and Zac. I know it sounds daft but I think I will be really scared when Mr Podge arrives and I have to take him out in the car on my own. Taking him into town or for walks in his pram sounds fine but the driving him round thing on my own is scaring me and I am a confident driver so dunno why that should bother me  
Well done for managing your first day alone with him. Sounds like he is a very good baby and you are coping very well.  Are you planning to put your birth story on the board or are you worried about scaring me and Katy!?  
Bless little Zac at his first party. I bet he got a fuss made of him. 

Hi Katy -  Do you fancy going to see Scooby and Zac soon? We could arrange to go together if you like?  I am a lady of leisure from 1st Oct but I also have next Mon and Tues off as annual leave in the meantime if you want to go before then.  We will be like 2 waddlers with our giant baby bellies and Scooby will have to prise us out of the car    Your leaving dooooo sounds lovely. How generous of everybody.  I have mine on 26th as its the last Fri I am working, we are going to the Mexican in York after work for tea. I think I will cry my eyes out as I love working there and I won't be able to go back because it will be closing down soon after I go    No I haven't had any Braxton Hicks at all.  Mr Podge is very lively though and is dancing about in there all day and still sleeping at night   

Hi Sally -  Hope you are having a lovely time in New York. You maxed out your credit cards yet?  You fancy coming to see Scooby and Zac with us?  

Bye for now 
Love Karen
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Just a real quick one as waiting for Midwife to come and hopefully  discharge us and weigh the little man.

Karen & Katy  ~ Would be fab to see you one day next week if that's possible, the only day we have something planned is Wednesday so any other day will be fine 

Karen ~ It was quiet daunting driving him for the first time but only went a couple of miles, it was worse when he started to cry in Borders and it felt like everyone turns round to stare 

Regarding the birth story I will tell you 2 when you come over, but only if you really want to know. I won't be posting it not because it was awful it was a lovely experience apart from the backache  

x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks Scooby xxx  

Katy - You free next Mon or Tues daytime?


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Karen
Thank you, that has really helped to understand what tomorrow will involve. 
I am a primary teacher - I have only just completed my NQT year - last year. I did the GTP 2 years ago - late career change. I am enjoying it but there is a lot to learn, still very much learning, happy to help out if I can. 

Enjoy your get together!
Tiny xx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls

Scooby and Karen  ~ Would absolutely love to come and see little Zac, I'm just trying to figure out how to get there...I'm currently struggling to drive, can't really fit behind the wheel - its started to dig into tum and midwive has advised only short distances if at all  Its quite uncomfortable..  Jonathan's at work and my dad is in Ireland next week or I would have asked him to pop me over. Hmm at this rate it might be a weekend visit if thats any good?  Really sorry, would love to visit with Karen, would be great to have a catch up properly its been a while! Hope you are both well, and Zac and Mr Podge are okay. xxx

Tiny ~ How are you doing? Have you been to Care this morning? Hope all is ok.    What ages do you teach? I trained as a Nursery Nurse, I now (oh god dont any longer! - finished on Fri!) work for Early Years Team for North Lincs, Part of my job was to visit schools that needed support with the classroom environment (usually before an ofsted!) advising what needed to be done, also took classes once a week in 2 schools for staff to have PPA time (Foundation Stage) and then helped run various mother and baby sessions which I loved. Will miss it, but looking forward to having my own bubs to look after!

Nicola ~ How are you? Have you seen your gp about the cyst? 

Hey Sally ~ Are you back in Blighty yet? Hope you had an amazing time!

Any news on T.Q  and the twins? 

Right gonna put kettle on, my dad is up cutting the lawn for us (our mower broke on sunday ) think he deserves a cuppa and a biccie or 2!

Love to you all.

Katy. xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi girls
Katy - my Dad did our lawn when they were up at the weekend - I think he does deserve a cuppa and cake!!! I now cover our SEN lady on a Tue morning, usually Y5/6, covering foundation stage - which has been quite nice actually, my main experience is KS2 - sounds a nice job you had there then. Looking after your own though - so much better!! 

Nicola - how are things?  

Hi Karen, Scooby, Sally, hope you are all OK. 

Was anybody on here at the clinic this morning as there were several people in for scans and bloods and I kept looking and wondering  

Had my scan and bloods this morning - all was looking good. Around 10 follies - biggest being 15mm,  then there were 3 at about 6 but they don't expect them to do anything. Mostly on my right side. My lining was 6mm - they want that a bit thicker so hoping that thickens up. I think that all seems OK - I didn't really know what to expect but they seemed happy enough. Back on Friday then will see - possible EC Mon or Tue next week but as we are off to Nottingham for that they will need to speak to them to see if they want to see us. No change to meds so just keep going, had to get some more needles today! 

Love to all
Tiny xxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello
Just at work so can't stay long! 

Tiny - 10 follies sounds great, good luck for your next scan on Friday -      GROW FOLLIES GROW    Get scoffing some protein, milk and nuts to help your lining. 
Yes it is a late career change for me too, I am looking forward to it. 

Katy - I am still fine driving up to a point so if you can get somewhere even remotely closer to me (not necessarily Castleford, anywhere in or near Yorkshire!)  I would be happy to pick you up? However if you prefer to go over on your own at the weekend then no problem either.  I could only make Monday now as a Careers adviser person is coming to the office on Tues to help us "poor soon to be redundant workers" so I may as well go into work and see her.  

Scooby - Would Mon afternoon be ok for you? Will see what Katy wants to do as it would be really nice to come over together but may still pop over on my own as would love to see Zac and get some top tips from you. 

Hi Sally and Nicola xx
Love Karen


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hiya everyone

Katy, the doc has refered me for a scan, Go on the 2nd of oct. Rang care to tell them about it (as thought i should) and now they might be postponing our app on the 10th. They are letting me know tomorrow wat is happening. DH is mad at me now for telling them as we are both off work that day so worked out fine the appointment being that day. Wish i'd not said anything to them now. They have got me down for cancelations at DRI incase i can get in for the scan sooner. Its just one thing after another lately. 

Tiny, Thats really good that everything seems ok, bet your so excited that things are going to plan  

Hope everyone else is ok

  

nicola x x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi 

Feeding is still going great so much so that the HV confirmed his weight gain which is 13oz in a week   so he now weighs 8lb 11oz 

Karen ~ Monday pm is fine with me   Just let me know a riugh time 

Katy  ~ If you want to come over one weekend that's fine just let me know 

Tiny ~ 10 is a great number  Keep growing  

x x x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi girls
Scooby - so glad feeding is going well, that is some weight gain  

Nicola - sorry you are being messed around, I suppose better to get everything sorted but it is so hard to delay things. 

Karen - it is hard changing career late isn't it? But rewarding. 

Girls - quick question so that I can try and plan things. What is the timing between EC or ET and OTD?? I am just trying to work out what to say to my Head at school and whether to stay of for 2ww - teaching is more physical than you think and you never know what could happen with 38 children in a class? I don't know, I might go   if I stay off though? 
Thanks
About to eat some fish for tea whilst drinking a protein smoothie!!
Tiny xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Tiny  ~ Yes it is some weight gain  

I had a Day 3 transfer at Care but that was over a Bank Holiday weekend  However, I believe they normally do 3 day transfers although you could get a Day 2 transfer  It all depends on when EC falls, if for example its a Friday then they would normally do ET on the Monday so Day 3  

Hope this helps


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks Scooby, yes it does and what is the gap then before OTD? 
Tiny xx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hiya tiny,
Yes its better to get things right before starting tx. My mum came round tonite and she always makes me feel better so am just going to see wat happens tomorrow and deal with it.

Take care and speak soon

nicola x x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Good luck Nicola, will be thinking of you. 
Tiny xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Tiny21 said:


> Thanks Scooby, yes it does and what is the gap then before OTD?
> Tiny xx


Sorry logged off but its normally 14 days from ET which is longer than most clinics


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Girls

Right, just got myself a cup of tea & had a read through whats happening with everyone so here goes.....

Scooby - Wow, Zac likes his food then  . Sounds good to me   And a party too - FAB!!. You sound like you are doing really well (knew you would anyway!). Must be a bit daunting when you are left on your own for the first time though   And yes, i can imagine that when you are out and about and he cries it must feel like everyone is looking at you - but they're not really  

Karen - Your redundancy package all sounds OK. Hope they sort out your maternity stuff out soon too   Ooooh and glad Mr Podge has moved out of the way so that your home birth looks more likely....  Are you feeling OK?, can't believe how quick the time is going   

Katy - Poor you not being able to drive   But not long to go now   Sounds like you got lots of lovely pressies at your leaving do. Hope your dad did a good job with the lawn    

Scooby / Karen / Katy - I would love to come a visit baby Zac with you all. Thing is i am back at work next Monday, so can only do tea time (4-5ish)on a week day or a weekend. Would love to have seen you all together - esp Karen and Katy before you both POP   . Katy - as Karen has already said i am happy to pick you up also - where do you live? Wonder if we can sort something   If not, never mind, will have to sort something else - maybe when there are 3 babies - I can come and hold all 3 & then leave you to it when they all start crying!!!!   

Tiny - Those follies sound good to me    GROW, GROW, GROW!!    I am sure by the time you go back they will be just fine and your lining will have thickened some more. In terms of ET - i had a day 2 transfer, but as Scooby says, it could be day 3 - either is normal   Wishing you lots of luck - here is some babydust for you....  

Nicola - I am with you on the waiting - its horrible isn't it   I hope you get things sorted soon  

Well, as for me.....had a fab time in New York. Such a crazy thing to do    Won't bore you with all the details, but basically, we flew out last Saturday - stayed at a really nice hotel just off Times Square (so right in the middle of the action!). Did a mixture of sightseeing (boat ride around Manhatten, empire state, central park, ground zero etc) and shopping. Credit card is still in one piece - to be honest i found it all quite expensive / the same price you would pay back here - think thats cos it was New York City - when i was there last time, its much better / cheaper to go out of town to the outlets. Having said that i did get some lovely knee high boots for the winter  

One of the best bits was meeting up with the family i used to live with (not sure if i told you all this? Anyway i worked as an au pair for a year over there - 11 years ago!!! So i met up with the family when i was there - very weird having not seen them for 10 years!) It was lovely though, like i'd never been away.... 

Well, think that has covered everything  
Off to sort out all the washing now  . Then off swimming in a bit.  

Chat soon  

Sally
XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sally  ~ Sounds like you had a fab time in New York  

If its easier for you all to come at the same time how about a Saturday or Sunday  Don't mind if you want to bring partners etc might just be a housefull    4-5pm is probably not the best time to catch him as he starts to get a bit grouchy   although he is still asleep at the moment must be all the fresh air we have had today, its OK for him being pushed but I am knackered   

x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello 

Weekends are fine with me for a get together - although have a car valet booked for this Sat morning at 11 -Promised myself one before Mr Podge comes as my car is a right health hazard    

Sally and Katy and Scooby - Would be really nice to have all 4 of us together at same time if poss? Any time/day this or next weekend best for anyone? 
Really looking forward to seeing little Zac.  So glad he is doing so well and sounds like he has a very healthy appetite    Happy for partners or no partners either way - If you want girly meet if Sally and Katy can get to Cas, I will drive or we could all meet there if partners coming. You sure that's ok Scooby? Don't want to descend on you en masse! 

Sally - Sounds like you had a brill time in New York. Definitely on my list of places I want to go. 

Tiny - Hope you are ok and your follies are growing like mad.  Good luck for scan tomorrow. First time I had EC on Tues morn and ET on Friday afternoon (3 day transfer), second time I had EC on Mon morn (stimmed bit faster on slightly higher dose) and ET on Weds afternoon(2 day transfer). Didn't get a choice, they just tell you at the time. 19 days from EC was test date on both attempts.  I had whole week off of EC and ET, then went back to work for over a week and had time around test date off as annual leave just in case AF arrived - but I sit on my bum in an office all day so was taking it easy even when at work. 

Nicola - Oh what a pain if they have to postpone your app. Hope you are ok  

Well maternity pay all sorted out - hurrah - I get paid full wage in Oct and Nov (first 2 months of mat leave), then get made redundant 30th Nov and get paid the remainder of company mat pay after end of Nov which is 1 more full months wage and 6 months half wage! Plus 5 months full pay for redundancy      

It's our 4th wedding anniversary today, DH sent me flowers at work  

Mmmm has been a good day today! Although I am very emotional at the moment and need to pull myself together as can't stop worrying about having no friends when I don't work any more  

Love Karen


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hiya everyone,

Just nipping on quickly to see how you all are and how long Karen and Katy have until they pop.

Karen - Wow, sounds like you've been made redundant at just the right time. Glad your placenta has moved and you're on track for a home birth.

Katy - Not long now hun, have you got everything ready for the baby - we still didn't have everything sorted when they were born.

Sally - Sounds like you had a brill time in New York, i've always fancied a trip over there.

Tiny - I had a 2 day transfer, just depends what day your ec falls on i think. Wishing you loads and loads of luck   . Re whether to stay off work or carry on as normal, i stayed off work on my first 2ww - took it very, very easy and unfortunately got a BFN, on my 2nd 2ww i went into work and carried on completely as normal - did some quite physical stuff as well and i got a BFP, i'm sure i got the BFP cos i carried on as normal and didn't spend the whole 2 weeks thinking about it.

Scooby - Glad to hear that everything is going so well with Zac. How are you doing?

Nicola - Really hope you don't have your appointment cancelled hun.

Not much going on this end. Babies still growing at an alarming rate - they're so chubby that they don't even have wrists - mind you i love chunky babies. Little Lola has a very flat head from being squished in my womb and at birth so we've got an appointment next week to see about getting her a helmet to sort it out - they do them with flowers and butterflies on, dead swish.

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

karenm28 said:


> Mmmm has been a good day today! Although I am very emotional at the moment and need to pull myself together as can't stop worrying about having no friends when I don't work any more


Karen ~ Don't worry hun I am only a few junctions down the M62 so we could meet up regularly if you fancy 

We can't do this Saturday or next Saturday but currently have nothing planned for next Sunday or the following weekend is free so take your pic  Would be great for us 4 to all get together again, seems ages  

Leanne ~ Am doing fine thanks, could do with a few more hours of sleep but kind of getting used to it know   Poor Lola I hope they sort something out for her 

Tiny  ~ I had the  off work as I do alot of travelling so wanted to relax as much as possible. I also did 3 days complete bedrest and followed Zita West and got my  but everyone is different 

x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Scooby* said:


> We can't do this Saturday or next Saturday but currently have nothing planned for next Sunday or the following weekend is free so take your pic  Would be great for us 4 to all get together again, seems ages


Scooby / Karen / Katy - Sundays are fine for me. Next weekend (28th) is probably best. It would just be me, as Sam is away. Let me know what suits you all & i will try and fit in with you guys 

XX


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Scooby, Karen, Sally ~ Yay yay yay can anyone make next Sunday (28th)to visit little Zac? if thats okay Scooby? Would be so fab to have all 4 of us together again!  I know Jonathan wants to visit IKEA so it'll probably just be me on my todd if thats alright?

Scooby ~ Wow Zac sounds to be doing so well, glad the bf going well. He sounds like he enjoys his walks too..you'll have him up in those Dales in no time! 

Karen  ~ Now whats this about having no friends?!  You've got us on here and I'm sure when bubs comes along, I'll be like Scooby and will come and visit/meet up etc. People are always saying to me...when you start going to mother and toddler groups etc you meet so many people and become really good friends - you and Mr Podge'll probably have a great social life(just dont forget us!) Happy 4th Anniversary for yesterday! 

Sally  ~ Wow New York sounds amazing.  So glad you had a good time. And meeting up with that family too how fab! Did you get any pics? Would love to see them and hear more about it if we meet up. 

Tiny ~ How did your scan go today? Come on follies!! did they give you a provisional date for your e/c? Have you managed to plan some time off for the 2ww or are you going to work? I agree teaching is very physical, my work were very good to me and I took all my 2ww's off, lounged around and relaxed. Love being lazy me!  But if you decide to work through yours, I'm sure with 38 children your mind will be taken off whats happening (well to some degree anyway!) 

Nicola  ~ Oh hun, sorry to hear about them possibly canceling your appt. Hope you are ok? 

Leanne  ~ Aww hope they manage to sort something out for Lola. Your babies look adorable on your pic.  Yeah just about sorted here, just doing hospital bag, quite scary packing little babygrows and vests knowing they're for your own bubba.But exciting too!

How lovely is this weather? Feels like the summer we never really had. Managed to finally get bubs clothes, bedding etc washed. Going out for tea so better go and get ready..takes a while to look halfway decent at the mo. 

Lots of love, Katy. xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi girls
Just a quick me update, seem to have a lot to do now, will try and do personals later. 

Everything went well this morning, apart from clinic being really really busy - had to wait quite a while. Well follies and lining have gone mad!! In a good way. I had 10 follies on Wed, now have 16, biggest is now 18mm. The left ovary has gone from having 3, possibly 4 - it was hiding to having 9 today    The right had 6 plus 3 small ones and today had 7 plus 3 small ones. Lining has gone from being 6mm to 11.2mm - 5.2 in 48 hours!!  She said my lining was textbook and beautiful      So all is looking really good, feel a bit more positive   today. Had a really emotional night last night, my emotions seemed to go mad - had   , then got quite "arsey" with DP - poor thing. Today they had to go from one arm to another for blood so that made me   again! But then the scan seemed really positive so trying to focus on that.  Still    about EC but trying hard to focus on positive and that text book lining waiting for little embryos    

Well all booked in 8.30am Monday morning EC in Nottingham, booked a hotel just opposite which means we can go down Sunday night and then just walk over, we are first in as well which means I can get it over and done with, stop me stressing! Normal injections tonight, then suprecur tomorrow at 6pm then pregnyl at 8.30pm. We are supposed to be out with DP work from 3pm tomorrow, trying to work out whether to go or not - would like to but worried about fitting in the injections, having a clean room to use where I can expose my thighs!!   The event is at Magna - any thoughts anyone?  

Will try and catch up later with you all
Tiny xxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hiya everyone, 
Hope you are all well.

TINY, thats good all them follies and the lining going thicker. Wat tips you got for me    

KATY, SCOOBY, and KAREN, hope you are all well and have a nice weekend planned

MOLLY, yes the waiting is horrible but it should be worth it in the end. I asked today how much longer it will be till we can get started and she said we can take it from this cycle. So hopefully not that long.

LEANNE, hiya sweetie. Your babes are soo cute 


We don't have to cancel our app on the 10th    
We just have to see wat gets said at DRI when we have a scan. Am going to ask them if they could tell me if they see anything as i have an app at CARE the next week and they need to know, Do you think they will as normally they are not allowed to say?

Had my day 2 blood test today
FSH 8.5
LH 4.9
ESTROGEN 143

They said these were good but that the estrogen needs too be below 150. I'm only just below so do you think this could effect wat protocol i'm put on?

Take care 
   

nicola x x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Morning* 

Katy, Sally & Karen  ~ Next Sunday is fine by us  Afternoon will probably be best as I think Dave has got some friends coming in the morning but will be able to let you know 100% by Monday whether they are coming am or pm  

Katy ~ I think Jonathan needs a medal if he wants to go to Ikea especially on a Sunday  Have got one of those baby carriers that we want to try out so will give it a few more weeks then have him up in the Dales before he knows what is going on 

Tiny  ~ Wow fantastic news hun    Roll on Monday, can't wait to hear how many little eggies you get will be thinking of you and sending you as much  as I can muster  

Nicola ~ Fantastic news that you don't have to cancel your appointment it will be here before you know it 

We had a pretty good night Dave went out on Zac's baby headwetting do and came in at 2.30 and was all loved up about how much he had missed us and didn't want to sleep in the spare room so he stayed with us   good job I was feeding so he didn't wake us up  Not sure how much we will get done today will depend on how the old head is   

x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello
Just woken up as went to sleep for about 3 hours after lunch!  So need to come round a bit and watch come dancing.
Next Sunday great for me for visit to Scooby.
Will be back tomorrow with more personals but great that Tiny's lining and follies so good and also that Nicola's appointment going ahead.
Lots of love 
Karen
xxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hiya ladies

Hope your all having a nice weekend.

Feeling quite hapy today to say i'm time of the month. Not long to go till our appointment. Hubby and i are off at work next week then were off for two wks. Can't wait. 
D/h wants to go camping in scotland.
Has anyone been to scotland, i've heard its nice, just not sure about the camping thing   

Take care everyone and enjoy the rest of the weekend.

tiny good luck for monday sweetie 
    

nicola x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Evening 

We have had a nice lazy weekend, took DHs gran out for lunch yesterday and just went food shopping today. I've just had a nice piece of gala pork pie, bread and cheese and a big giant salad for tea yum.  

Hi Nicola -  Glad you are feeling better. My DHs parents used to live in Scotland (near Dumfries) so we used to go there regularly. It was beautiful round there with the mountains and forests. Never been camping in my life though and not sure if I fancy it myself, I prefer the home comforts of hotels    So pleased your appointment doesn't have to be delayed. 

Hi Tiny -  Best of luck for your EC tomorrow morning. Hope all went to plan with your trigger jab. Have you had a nice jab free day today?  Keeping my fingers crossed you get lots of lovely chucky eggs and they all fertilise        Your lining sounds brill. I remember mine was 10.9mm for my BFP so yours at 11.2mm does sound really good  

Hi Scooby -  Really looking forward to next Sunday and thanks for the offer to meet up regularly, that would be lovely. I just don't know anyone with new babies apart from you guys and my soon to be ex workmates live miles away near York so will be hard to meet with them regularly after we close down. Love to Zac, can't wait to meet him and can't believe will have one of my own soon.

Hi Katy - Thanks also for offers to meet up. I do hope to join some mum and baby groups, just a bit scary leaving work isn't it, it's been the main part of my life for 15 years so its a big change. See you next Sunday, so if your DH is going to Ikea will he drive you and me and Sally will meet you at Scooby's? 

Hi Sally - Look forward to seeing you also next Sunday. Will have to work something out about travel during the week, maybe you could get to Cas and I'll drive you from here? Will need Scooby's address of course!  

Hi Leanne -  Nice to hear from you, thanks for looking in on us xxx Glad your babies are doing well. They look gorgeous. Hope Lola's helmet thing gets sorted out.

DH is snoring on the other sofa at the moment with a cat on top of him bless. I've got annual leave tomorrow again, back at work on Tues. 

Bye for now  
Karen
xxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hi karen, 
I'm not too sure on camping either. Have told d/h that we'll just get a little tent because if i don't like it then we won't be doing it again     and he agreed    

Glad you have had a relaxing time

   

nicola x x x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hello girls
A fairly quick one - we are in our hotel, taking advantage of their wi-fi! Care is just over the road so ideal for tomorrow morning, keeping an eye on my food as I can't eat after midnight - might have a banana in a bit 

Had some really strange feelings today in my tummy and have felt fairly uncomfortable - really heavy down there, walking slowly!!   Eased a bit now but now worried, still can't stop worrying that they will have popped before tomorrow. The trigger jab was fine thank you - stingy but dead on time. Called the clinic today to confirm it all went fine.

Thanks everyone for your support, just   it all goes easily and smoothly tomorrow and that there are loads of eggs in those follies    I am already analysing every twinge so how I am going to get through 2ww I have no idea  

Nicola - camping is not for me, DP says he would like to but no way - where do you plug straighteners in?   So glad things are moving for you. 
Hi Karen - thank you, that does make me feel good  

Have a lovely get together next week
Will go now and just check my other posts and try and get a decent nights sleep 
Love and thanks, will update when I can tomorrow
Tiny xxx


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

hi ladies

hope you are all well.  not read back will attempt too at some point.

Just wanted to let you know that maisie and lily are home, we were discharged yesterday.had a frought week as i was re admitted, but all ok now.

take care ladies, love to all.

xxxxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi girls
Just a quickie update. Not feeling so great now!

We got 14 eggs   so really pleased, just hoping   that lots fertilise overnight. I didn't feel a thing although hated and screamed about the needle going into my hand - that is so horrible - but then I literally knew nothing until in recovery - they were all very kind at Nottingham. 

Slept most of this afternoon, about to try and eat something then an early night. DP is being quite a good nursemaid  
Love to all, will do more personals tomorrow when feeling up to it. 
Tiny xx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Wow 14 eggs is absolutely brilliant Tiny, well done  xxx  
Good luck for your call in the morning


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey Girls,

Just a quickie,,

Tiny  ~ Meant to get on last night and say good luck...14 eggs is absolutely brilliant!  Well done you.  Glad they were good to you at Nottingham. Hope you managed to get some sleep - glad to hear DP is looking after you.  Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrows phone call. Come on embies!!!   

Karen  ~ How are you today? Sounds like you had a lovely relaxing weekend. Yeah, DP will probably drop me off at Scooby's and I can meet you and Sally there. Really looking forward to it. 

Scooby ~ Are we still ok for Sunday hun? Can't wait to see you and the little man. How are you both doing? Are you far from IKEA then? Jonathan roughly knows that area, when you get a mo pm us your address/directions. 

T.Q  ~ Glad to hear you and your girls are back home and that everything is okay. Looking forward to seeing some piccies! 

Sally ~ Hey hun. How was your weekend? Getting over your whirlwind trip?! Looking forward to seeing you soon. 

Nicola  ~ How are you? Is it this week you're off work? When are you going to Scotland? DP's family are from Scotland, I've been a few times it's lovely. 

Had midwife appt earlier...everything ok. Bubs is hovering near the brim what ever that means  - think it's getting ready to engage. Still measuring really big, back at hossie next week and they are going to decide what to do with me then. Midwife said induction is highly likely. Eeek! 

Just going to watch Americas Next Top Model!

Love to all,

Katy. xxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hiya everyone,

katy, not sure when were going camping or if were still going. I blew a nickie-paddy last nite, am time of the month and said i wanted to go abroad and don't like bugs and thought someone would nick our stuff if we went camping      So ita a bit of a sore point at the moment. Don't know how d/h puts up with me and my hormones sometimes. We are off work next week but d/h is already rubbing it in that he has a day less than me to work  
Do you think they'll end up inducing you then. Have you tried shopping, my mum dragged my sister round asda to get her going   

Tiny Hope your doing ok  

Tequila queen Glad you are all home and doing well  

Hope everyone else is doing ok

  

nicola x x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Tiny ~ Fab news hun,  that you get lots of eggies  for your call this morning, will try and pop back later 

Katy ~ Just waiting to find out from Dave if his friend is coming morning or afternoon. I am saying he should come morning so you guys can come in the afternoon, will let you know later if that's OK. Yes we are about 1.5 miles from Ikea so not far at all.

Will email you some directions or PM them when I can

Sally ~ Will do the same for you but I think you have Sat Nav  You will need to park at the top of the road as the cul de sac doesn't have any additional parking 

I can hear lots of laughter coming from our bedroom so off to find out what Dave is doing to him   

xxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Ey Up,

How is everyone?

Tiny  ~ Any news yet? Got everything tightly crossed for you!   

Nicola ~ Ha ha, darn hormones! They can't half get us in trouble sometimes. I'm with you on the going abroad thing, like my home comforts too much!  Good luck for deciding what to do. Did you sister go into labour in Asda then? Yeah they've said they'll prob induce me a tad early as baby is apparently on the large side  Got a scan next tues to check size and weight. Hoping its not a 10 pounder! 

Scooby ~ Yeah thats fine hun. Hope you're having a lovely day with Zac. 

Not up to much today. The house could do with a bit of a tidy but I'm feeling much too lazy. 

Chat soon,

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi girls
Thanks for all your support.
We had 9 mature eggs from the 14 and 7 have fertilised  , so we are really pleased. Nottingham will do a day 3 transfer on Thursday, they will tell us the grades tomorrow and will update us then, so really pleased and relieved with how it seems to be going  

Still feeling quite sore today! Just taking it easy today, not really doing anything. 

Katy - sounding big!!! Good luck on Tuesday. 

Hi Sally, Scooby.  

Hi Nicola - good for you!!! Abroad sounds much better  

Hi TQ - glad to hear you are home. 

Can't really believe where we are - I was so worried and now we have 7 little embies  . Spoke to Sheffield today about the drugs I am on afterwards - they have given me quite a different protocol to that which Nottingham would use but it is because of my spotting - I am going to be on Utrogest and Cyclogest and Climaval!!!   She said I might feel a bit zombied!! Has anyone else had all of these?  I am really unsure about being at school and trying to sort all these drugs out   I might be fine but they sound a bit messy - it is the utrogest during the day. Anyway, just really pleased to be where we are with our lucky number 7 embies  feeling more positive now, it all feels a bit real now. 

Love
Tiny xxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Tiny,

Yeah well done! 7 embies is brilliant news.  Really pleased for you. 

Glad you are feeling positive thats fab. Keep it up!

Not sure about those drugs, I just had the utrogest, maybe the other girls will know? Have you decided to work through your 2ww then? You must take it easy if you're going to be a bit out of it! 

Good luck for the update tomorrow.   



Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks Katy
I am still unsure about working - being a teacher is more physical than you realise, 38 kids are a lot to have responsibility for and obviously I don't know how I will react to the drugs until I start them. I might go a bit   if I don't work but then would I blame work if it didn't work? 
Hoping they all continue to do well tonight  
Just resting today. 
Tiny xx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hiya ladies

katy no my sister didn't go into labour in asda    My mum just walked her everywhere to try and start her off. She was in slow labour. Are you scared of the labour. Thats the only thing that scares me. 
Want to get a baby in there so bad but then its getting them out isn't it   

Tiny hello again, replyed to you on another thread. you ok  

Hope everyone else is ok

nicola x xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Tiny ~ Great news hun, will keep everything crossed for you.

Sally, Katy & Karen ~ Have emailed you directions for Sunday. We are on for the afternoon so is 2-2.30 OK for you all 

x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks Scoobs for the directions
That time is good for me 

Just wondering if Sally wants to get in my car at Castleford and I can continue down the M62? rather than take 2 cars 

Hi Nicola and Tiny 

Tiny - Love to your little embies, hope they are doing well this morning    
I used cyclogest on first cycle and uterogestan (sp?) on second cycle (not both together) - sorry never heard of the other drug. They didn't make me feel zombied but did make me feel like I had bad PMT.

Bye for now 
Karen
xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Morning girls
Quick update then I must get a shower!!

6 of our 7 embies have cleaved over night, we have a range between 2 and 7 cells. The embryologist said the 6 and 7 that we have are a bit quick so they have separated them and are monitoring them, she said sometimes they have a quick burst then slow down   Hoping thats what they do ready for tomorrow.  Then I think she said we have 1 at 2 cells, 2 at 3 cells and 1 at 4 - she said these were within the normal range - getting technical now!! They are grade 2 and 3 - can the grade change overnight? 

She said this was reasonably normal and she seemed reasonably happy about them, I know it isn't perfect but sounds OK to me, but I haven't anything to compare to - any thoughts anyone? 
Anyway we are back at 10.30am tomorrow for them to be transferred, DP was so hoping he could manage to come in but now they have said they scan my tummy to place in the best place I don't think he will be able to - he feels faint for most things happening to others but absolutely hates the gel they put on  Weird I know but we all have our things. He felt ill when I just told him over the phone, it will be such a shame if he can't.  At least he should be able to see the embies when we first get there. 

Does this sound a good rate do you think? 

I really hope you enjoy your get together at the weekend. 
Thanks Karen and Katy - I am not really sure why they have given me so much - because of my spotting I think, lets hope it does the trick.  

Hi Nicola - how are you today? 

Hi to Scooby and everyone else  
Tiny xx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hi tiny,
If they seem pleased with them they must be good.
Its all very technical isn't it.

Hi to everyone else, how are you 
I rang care today and i won't be starting this cycle   as my appointment i'm on day 23 and this is too late. They said i could possible start next month but can't promise anything as really busy so am     loads and loads     Otherwise it will be after xmas.

Off shopping to meadowhall as am going out with my sisters and my brother at the weekend, we haven't been out together for about 5 years as they all have kids and if they are out i'm normally babysitting 

Speak soon

nicola x xx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Tiny  ~ Great news on your embies,  yeah it does seem a bit technical doesn't it.  6 out of 7 is good going! You have a good range of cells there too. You'll find by tomorrow morning they will have grown a bit more too. Not sure if they can change grade overnight as this has more to do with cell irregularity and any debris between the cells, BUT the embryologist I had at Care told me they were very strict on grading there and didn't give out "ones" very often. Mine were a grade 2, all different cells like you - and resulted in this huge bump I have now!! Sending you lots of love and luck. Tomorrow at this time they'll be back in mummy's tummy. xxx

Nicola ~ Sorry to hear about your appt.  Fingers crossed you can start next month. I know how hard the waiting to start can be.  Did you get anything nice at Meadow Hall? Hope you have a great time at the weekend. Are you going anywhere special or just down the pub!

Scoobs ~ Thanks for the directions.  Yeah that time is fine for us too.

Karen ~ Looking forward to seeing you and Sally 

Tea time girls  Chat soon

xxxxxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks Katy
Mummy's tummy!!!   Hadn't thought of it like that at all - WOW  . 
I am actually quite excited which a few weeks ago I didn't think I would be - it all felt like a chore with the injections etc. but this is what it was all for. 
 
Tiny x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Everyone  

Tiny - sorry, not posted in the last couple of days, but have been having a quick look to check up on you   6 out of 7 is fab and what they have told you all sounds normal and OK to me. And as Katy has said, by tomorrow they will have grown some more & i am sure there will be 2 lovely embies to put back in "mummy's tummy" - and then you will be P.U.P.O (Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise  ). Hope you get a good nights sleep tonight  

Nicola - sorry about you not being able to start this cycle. Its so frustrating isn't it. Lets hope you can on your next cycle you can. Hope Mhall was good  

Karen / Katy / Scooby - Yep still on for Sunday. Got the directions. Can meet you all there, or can pick you up Karen   Just let me know

Right, off to eat my tea

XX


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi everyone

Sally - I've PM'd you about travel arrangements for going to Scooby's  xxx

Tiny - Good luck for ET tomorrow and yes then you will be PUPO!!!        Your embies sound great and my Mr Podge was a grade 2 also  

Katy and Scooby - Looking forward to seeing you on Sunday xxx 

Nicola -  Hope you enjoyed your shopping   What did you buy? 

Been shopping myself today, bought some cardies to wear over nursing vests and a new coat and more flat shoes as I've worn mine out wearing em day in and day out. Can't believe I've only 4 more days left at work - and one of them is a careers workshop on Monday (well its free due to the redundancy so may as well go!) so not really work...

Bye for now cos I am missing Lost in Austen

Karen
xxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hiya ladies.
Karen  how are you doing, you getting ready for finishing work now?
Brought a new top to go with my skinny jeans, never thought i'd wear anything like it before. When i went to town with my sisters on monday they did a trinny and susannah on me and got me to get some skinny jeans. Normally i don't step out of my comfort zone but it looks good. I actually look trendy  

Molly thanks sweetie. have just worked out my cycles and i have another two before the 20th of nov when they stop taking new starters so i think i should get started.  

katy How are you getting on. You not had any signs yet   
We are just going into doncaster. I thought it had been about 5 yrs since we went out but d/h says its longer so am so excited.   think i really need to get out more   

scooby how are you and zac and d/h getting on?

tiny keep rested and calm sweetie. Best of luck for tomorrow  

Hello to anybody i have missed

nicola x x x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi girls
Well - 2 little embies are now snuggling in      Both 8 cell a grade 2 and a grade 3. Sadly none to freeze but we only need one. All went fine with transfer - after they got the smaller speculum     - I did tell them   I saw the catheter on the screen (is that the right term?? ) going to my womb!!   Strange. All over to my body now! About to go and do my post ET hypno then chill. Been signed off for a week - stomach is huge still, can't get into anything! Really bloated but feel OK in myself. 

Nicola - you sound very trendy!!   Good for you for doing something different!! 

Thanks Molly  

Karen - I would be very happy to have Mr Podge no 2 in my tummy!!! I don't know whether to name embies or not?? We didn't get to see them today as their machine had broken. 4 days to go  , must feel very strange. 

Hello Katy - thank you, grade 2 and 3 sound good to me
Hi Scooby - hope little Zac is being good for you. 


Love to all and thank you
Tiny xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sorry but the last 24 hours has been awful ~ we ended up taking Zac to the emergency doctors at 11pm last night as he was in so much pain    it was heartbreaking to hear him crying in so much pain.  They have diagnosed that he does have colic and gave us some liquid paracetamol that he can take to try and ease the pain.  We had an OK night and I think the paracetamol managed to ease the pain for him.

This morning I thought he was constipated as he was still crying in pain ~ but he managed to fill a couple of nappies ~ its so hard to watch them when they are that distressed.  This afternoon was better and we cuddled and napped on the sofa for a couple of hours, he has had a bath too      Am really hoping that this Colief is doing the job.

Will catch up tomorrow   

xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Ohhhh, Scooby, so sorry Zac has been poorly, hopefully he is on the mend now. 
Tiny xx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hiya ladies

Tiny- congrats on the two little embies on board.     

Scooby- hope little zac gets better soon.   

Hope everyone else is ok

   

Going to bed now as have had a hectic day

Nite nite

nicola x xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

What a difference 24 hours can make 

Zac is a totally different baby and have been a complete angel last night and today   

The drops have started to take effect which means he is no longer crying out in pain, which is just so good as its really hard that you can't do anything for their pain.

Tiny ~ Congrats on your little embies ~ have you decided to name them  I had Ben and Jerry 

Katy, Sally & Karen ~ See you on Sunday, might not get on tomorrow as we have visitors tomorrow afternoon but any probs then you have my number 

Nicola ~ How you doing 

x x x


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hiya ladies

scooby am fine thanks sweetie, finish work tomoz for nearly 2 wk so can't wait. Plus am out tomorrow nite so am excited (i don't get out much   )

How is everyone else getting on

Not long till our 1st appointment now and i'm trying to keep calm but just feel giddy. We have a scan next thursday but i am thinking they are not gonna find anything wrong now as pains are not as bad, have got fingers crossed anyhow   

Have a nice weekend everyone    

nicola x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Morning everyone

Scooby - I am so glad Zac is feeling much better, you must have been worried sick. Poor little fella. Looking forward to seeing you both tomorrow  

Nicola - Enjoy your night out tonight and your 2 weeks off.  Did you decide to go away anywhere in the end? 

Tiny - 2 x 8 cell embies sounds great. Hope they are snuggling in for you xxx      
Have you decided to name them? We called our first 2 Symbiote and Bogof (Buy one get one free!) but didn't name these 2 until later, by which time one had snuggled in and we called him Cashew and eventually he became Mr Podge when we knew he was a boy (and sometimes he is called Tomtom as we are planning to call him Thomas) 

Sally and Katy - Looking forward to seeing you both tomorrow too. 

Well we went out for my leaving meal in York last night after work, it was really nice and I got very emotional when I had to say bye at the end of the night - even though I will see them all on Monday and Tuesday  

We are meeting friends for tea tonight and then got visit to Scooby tomorrow so should be a nice weekend for me.

Love to you all
Karen
xxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Just a real quick one heading out in a mo but just wanted to see if we are still ok tomorrow incase I don't get on in the morning. Really looking forward to it.  

Lots of love to you all. Will be back with personals soon, must send some     to Tiny 

Must dash think lift is here  

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Just a quickie girls to say have a lovely time tomorrow   and thanks for all your best wishes, feeling good so far!!

Will do personals tomorrow maybe

Love to all
Tiny xx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hiya ladies,

Hope everyone is ok this morning.

Hope you have a nice outing to scooby's

karen still working on the going away thing with d/h but don't think it will happen. He wants to do bits and bobs finishing the house as we had an extension built a few years ago so still have 2 kitchens    Am still looking on tinternet though for some last min bargins even if its just for a few days.

Am feeling a little ruff this morning   
D/h is even worse   

We had a lovely nite but now i'm worrying that as d/h was soo drunk do you think it will effect us if we can start tx next cycle. I know we should go out and stuff but this is why i don't as i worry like this the day after  

take care all

nicola x x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Just a quick one as HV is due shortly.

I just wanted to say Karen, Katy and Sally it was so lovely to see you all yesterday and thanks for all his little pressies    

x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Scooby ~ Was so lovely to see you yesterday. Zac is absolutely gorgeous and you and Dave make a wonderful mummy and daddy.  How's his tummy today? Hope that nasty colic is gone.  Thank you for all the tips, they will come in very handy, I'm sure they'll be other stuff I'll be asking your advice on soon! 

Karen ~ How are you today? Lovely to see you yesterday. You looked really well, nice to meet Mr Podge the bump too.  Hope you enjoy your last 2 days at work, and midwife goes ok tomorrow. 

Sally  ~ Lovely to see you too hun and have a catch up. Did you er, manage to sort that meal out for Dave then!! 

Tiny  ~ Hey hun, glad to hear you're doing well.  Keep positive. Have you decided to go back to work or are you resting at home? Sending you lots of sticky vibes and babydust! Come on embies!      Let us know how you're doing. 

Nicola  ~ How's the head now?  Hope you're feeling better. Don't worry about dh, I'm sure everything will be fine. Men and their beer eh?! Did you manage to find any last minute bargains online? Sounds great to get away for a few days! 

Hi T.Q  ~ How are your little girls doing? 

Ooh just had a chinese and I'm suffering for it. Pesky heartburn. Off to find the gaviscon. Will let you know how I get on at hosp tomorrow.

Love to you all. 

Katy. xxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hi katy, hope you enjoyed your weekend

not got a sore head no    

Been feeling really crappy

started with pains yesterday in my left side and then started to bleed today. 

Think i really pe'd him off upstairs in a previous life    

We are not gonna go abroad, have come round to d/h's way of thinking to get the house organised incase i do get pregnant then its all ready.

hope everyone else is ok

  

nicola


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ Just checking to see if we have a date for induction or anything 

His tummy seems to be getting more settled but not going to say anything else for jinxing it 

Its sweepstake time again ~ this time for Katy so please let me know your guesses ......... we need to know

Sex, Weight and Date of Birth 

I will put something together in the next few days  

x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello!

Spent my last day at work crying    I'm an emotional wreck! Happy tears though.  People kept giving me pressies and at the end my boss gave a lovely speech and I got a big bunch of flowers, baby clothes, teddy bears, chocs, ornaments, vouchers and cards! I'll really miss my mates so much but they are all promising to visit. Meeting up with a few of them in a couple of weeks as well to go see Flashdance at the theatre in York.

Been to midwife's this aft, all fine except may have a wee infection, she has sent it off for testing. Mr Podge measuring 36 weeks and head down but not engaged yet. Midwife coming out to my house next Thurs to discuss birth plans and answer questions etc, how exciting!  She says my swollen old lady feet are quite common at this stage - I have to keep my feet up and she will keep an eye on em. 

Scooby - lovely to see you on Sunday, Zac is so gorgeous and you and Dave do make lovely parents like Katy says. He was so good and cute. Would be lovely to meet up with you, let me know if you fancy coming over to Cas  now I am a lady of leisure.  I'll wait until Katy makes an appearance and gives us some info before joing her sweepstake    (cheat!) 

Katy - Come on don't keep us in suspense, any date for induction?    I'm dying to know! You looked really well too, loved your bump!  I know what you mean about that evil heartburn I have got it as we speak, but I deserve mine today as I have just eaten about 8 cherry liqueurs    Sorry Mr Podge hope you aren't tipsy! 

Nicola - Aw sorry you are feeling a bit rubbish. Bet you can't wait for your appointment, not long at all now. What you planning to do with the house first? I need to give mine a good tidy before midwife sees it next week! 

Tiny - Hope you have your feet up and those lovely embies are settling in nicely       How are you coping ok so far with the 2ww? 

Sally - Thanks for the pm xxx  how gorgeous did you look on Sunday!!!   Was lovely to see you. 

Well I went with DH to docs before work this morning for results on biopsies from 2 moles he had removed and they have lost his results! Stupid NHS    So now we have more worry about whether they were benign or not. They are looking for the results and will let us know...yeah right. I bet we will have to keep chasing them... He was really worried about the results in the first place and now it will drag on even longer. 

Bye for now
Love Karen
xxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hiya everyone,

Karen- today d/h painted the kitchen and i made the brews     Been a real pain in the   that i have been feeling so crappy. Limited to wat i have been able to do. We are hoping to have the old kitchen ripped out by the weekend. Think we are going camping in blackpool     If no rain
Are you pleased to have finished work now or a little sad at the same time?

Tiny- how you doing?

wat has happened to katy? where are you     

Hope everyone else is ok 

nicola x xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi girls
Glad you had a great time on Sunday. 

Nicola - hope you feel better soon. I hope you do manage to get away - it is always good to get away, change of scene and all that, ummmm.... sounds tempting!! Not long till your appointment.  

Karen - sounded a nice but emotional day, will be weird tomorrow for you. Lots to focus on now though. Hope they find the results at your doctors - how useless!!  

Katy - how are things? Hope the hospital went well. 

Hi Scooby. 

Overall been been feeling really positive, had a bit of a wobble today, worrying about whether to work or not next week (might not be my choice if GP won't sign off?) is really on my mind, I had a dream about it!! Lots of people are saying not to as you can never take things back, if something happens or you feel you have done too much etc. etc. If I was in an office I think I would be back by now but teaching....... Going to see GP tomorrow about getting a sick note for Friday, my current one from Care runs out Thur, and will discuss next week. What do GPs know about IF though? Possibly not a lot.  Drugs seem to be going OK, no real side effects, apart from sore boobs so far. 

Hope I have covered everyone. 
Lots of love
Tiny xxxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hi tiny, think you have to do wat you feel is right with regards work.
I know at care they normally sign you off for a week, have they not done that with you?

nicola x x x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Yes, they signed me off for this week but it runs out on Thur and test day isn't till next Friday 

Feel a bit guilty as not sick!!


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

you do wat you think is right hun, i might take 2wk will have to see

nicola x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

I'm still here. Really sorry for not getting on earlier it has been one of them days

Everything went well at hospital, baby still huge but they are deciding not to induce us yet. They want me back in 2 weeks time just before due date and they will take another look then, but the consultant was mentioning membrane sweeps for if I went overdue so not sure they'll induce us then either!   Bubs seems fine so thats good. Karen I have your old lady feet and protein in urine so they are watching for pre eclamsia and have to see midwife every couple of days for checks, otherwise feel fine. Have had feet up resting as instucted.

Will be back tomorrow with personals, do hope you're all well. Just wanted to let you know I was okay.  

Love to you all,

Katy. xxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hi katy,
glad your ok. take it steady

    

nicola x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey Girls,

I'm back. Just had a read through to see how you're all doing...

Nicola ~ Sounds like you've been a busy bee in the kitchen! How's it going? How are you feeling today? I'm sure your camping trip to Blackpool will cheer you up. When are you thinking of going?

Scoobs  ~ How are you and your gorgeous son today?  What are you up to? Any more piccies for us? 

Karen  ~ Aah what a fab final day you had. All those pressies for you and Mr Podge. It's great that you'll keep in touch with some of them, I'm sure they'll be over soon to see you and Tomtom. Sounds like he's doing well, Peanut was like that yesterday - head right down..It's scary they'll soon be tring to escape!

Tiny ~ Hello PUPO lady. How are you? Sounds like you are doing well and coping with the drugs etc. Did you get to your gp today for your sick note? Is the time going slowly for you? I always found my 2ww's seemed to drag and I couldn't wait for test day! Here's some more good luck for you...     

Sally ~ How are you today hun?

T.Q ~ How are you settling into mummyhood? 

Well I'm supposed to be resting but I've got this urge to go and clean the bathroom tiles   (which I've never had before!) It's weird...must be this nesting instinct - like Scooby was saying on Sunday about wanting the house all nice and clean before bubs comes along. Might just pop my feet up and see if the urge passes. It usually does! 

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hi katy,
Everything has come to a hault as me and hubby have fell out and he has left saying he can't handle me or the situation anymore. Don't know wat the hell i'm doing anymore apart from going crazy

hope you are still resting and not cleaning them tiles   

hope everyone else is ok too

nic


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Nic ~ Oh sweetheart big hugs    

Sorry to hear about your fall out. I'm sure hubby will be back when he's had a bit of time out? I know me and dp argued sometimes before our ivf appt, so much to take in and hormones didn't help, they we're all over the place usually ended up with me having a cry then eventually we had a hug and a chat and things were fine in the end. It's a lot to go through, especially if you're not feeling 100%. Hopefullly he will be back soon and you can have a good chat.  

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

katyblue said:


> Scoobs  ~ How are you and your gorgeous son today?  What are you up to? Any more piccies for us?
> 
> Well I'm supposed to be resting but I've got this urge to go and clean the bathroom tiles   (which I've never had before!) It's weird...must be this nesting instinct - like Scooby was saying on Sunday about wanting the house all nice and clean before bubs comes along. Might just pop my feet up and see if the urge passes. It usually does!


No more pics as yet but will email you some when I have a minute 

So was the urge so strong that you managed to clean the bathroom tiles  I found that no matter how much I thought about not doing it I still had to clean even whilst having contractions 

Tiny ~ How you feeling  Sending you positive thoughts  

Karen ~ Will try and meet up for a coffee before Mr Podge arrives 

Nicola  ~ Aw hun I don't know what to say except here if you fancy a chat 

x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Mmmmm I woke up at 3am this morning with a pig of a cold    Couldn't get back to sleep and had to get up at 9 because Tesco man brought my shopping. So I'm gonna have a snooze now on the sofa with my lovely cuddly Anubis (my boy cat) 

Scooby - that would be lovely to meet up as I don't know what I'm gonna do with myself for the next 4 or 5 weeks to be honest   Apart from getting addicted to internet shopping - my DH will not be pleased  

Katy - Don't even think about doing cleaning things - I laid on the sofa all day yesterday drinking lots of water and my old lady feet are now back to normal so you need to take it easy too!  Sausage feet are no fun at all are they  

Nicola - Hope your DH and you are ok and have sorted things out xxx  It is so stressful isn't it

Tiny PUPO lady - Some pos vibes for you, hope you managed to get some more time off work      

Love to Sally, TQ, anyone else who is around 
Well off back to being lazy now, speak later
Love Karen
xxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hello katy, scooby and karen
how are you today
Thanks for being there for me (well on the pc butyou know wat i mean)
Me and d/h have made up. Had a real heart to heart about things. He can't put up with my moods and i can't stop them   
Am trying to not stress so much and be more calm     like thats gonna happen
Think i have changed though in not a nice way, so stressed and resentful to everybody.
did you ever feel like that, thinking why do i have to be the one stuggling to have a baby?
Well now you all have got babies so will just have to wait my turn   

Hiya tiny hun, how you doing, you back at work or still off?


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Right my guess for Katy is ............................

Little Girl, 12th October weighing 8lb 5oz


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

And my guess for Katy is is...

Little Girl  

14th October  

8lb 2oz  

XX


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

OK I'll say little boy for Katy - 18th Oct - 8lb 8oz


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Well, we were all wrong then!!

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS KATY & JONATHAN ON THE BIRTH OF BABY ALEX[/fly]

[fly]      [/fly]

LOTS OF LOVE FROM

SALLY
XX


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

OMG!!!! Just checked my text messages and I see what you mean!!!

I'm scared now - My DH says I had better pack a bag just in case...

CONGRATULATIONS Katy and Jonathan xxxxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

congrtulations katy, hope you are all ok

hows everyone else today

nicola


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Just a quickie as i've 2 poorly babies needing my attention.
Massive congratulations to Katy and dh on the birth of baby Alex  

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Can't believe we didn't even finish the sweepstake 

​
Congratulations Katy and Jonathan

On the arrival of Alex

x x x x x ​


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sorry for lack of personals but both me and Zac have caught Dave's cold so feeling pretty awful at the moment


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Scooby - I've got it too its a really bad one isn't it  - hope you and Zac feel better soon

Hi everyone xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Its awful ~ Zac is puking up snot      

Big hugs to you  

x x


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Just popping on to say contragulations to katy on the birth of her baby boy Alex.  Hope you are both ok. Look forward to seeing some piccies.

Sorry for the lack of personals, will try and pop on tomorrow and do some, got a little behind with the thread.

The girls are doing really well, and settling into life at home, Maisie now weighs 5lbs15oz and Lily 5lbs5.5oz and we have been discharged from the community neonatal team, just under the HV now.

I hope you are all well, will try and catch up with the thread and everyone's news.
Take care
Love to all  
TQ.xxxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Everyone 

Happy Birthday to Scooby - just noticed on ******** - why didn't you tell us? Hope you are having a nice birthday and you and Zac feel better today  

Hi TQ - Glad your girls are doing so well xxx

Love to Katy, Jonathan and baby Alex, hope your little family all doing well and wonder if you are home yet? 

Hi Leanne, hope your babies are feeling better too, is it this horrid cold thats going round? 

Hi Nicola - must be your appointment soon, hope it goes well, you will be starting jabbin' before you know it

Hi Tiny - you still taking it easy? how long now until test date?      

Hi Sally - What you up to this week? Any nights out planned?  

Well midwife called me this morning and said I do have a wee infection even though no symptoms (1 whole week after she sent the sample off!) so I had to go down to town to pick up a prescription for antibiotics, my ears are blocked and feel a bit dizzy and clammy with this cold so didn't really fancy driving but no choice as DH and family all at work.  Bit cross as this is first medicine I have had to have during my whole pregnancy (apart from chewy rennies!) and got all the way to 36 weeks, only had 4 weeks to go!  Not even had a paracetamol so far... Hopefully the antibiotics may help my chest infection as well as have started coughing up the dreaded green gunge now (sorry TMI) - looked the antibiotics up on line and says they are believed safe and can help with chest too so is a bonus. 

This horrible man in the chemists was trying to make conversation with me while waiting to get his methadone....he had just hidden a can of carling outside the door to the chemists on the way in....it was only 12 o'clock...charming!  He was on about his 14 month old son...poor kid.. the man was obviously off his head on something as he couldn't sit still and was dancing around chatting non stop....weirdos always home in on me for some reason   

I've just spent about £200 on line buying all sorts for Mr Podge and myself and not even bought my birthing pool yet, but will order that at 37 weeks for next day delivery once have got far enough along for home birth. 

Bye for now 
Karen
xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi girls
Katy - congratulations on the birth of Alex. 

Happy Birthday Scooby!! Hope Zac is a bit better

Hi Karen  - hope you feel a bit better soon  

Nicola - good luck on Friday. 

Hi TQ - glad the girls are doing well. 

I am not posting as much, trying to keep positive but struggling at the moment. OTD Friday. I am trying to do some work today to keep my mind off of things. 

Love to all
Tiny xx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hold on Tiny  

        

You're doing really well, not long now xxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hi everyone

karen how you feeling now hun. Hope you feel better soon. stuff like that guy in the chemist happens to me all the time. Think i give of signals to attract them    Have you always known you wanted a home birth?

Tiny fingers crossed hun, hopefully we'll both get good news friday  

scooby hope you and little zac are feeling better now

hi to katy and family   hope you are all doing ok

hello to everyone else

nicola x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Thank you so much for all your well wishes. Can't believe I'm a mummy now. He surprised us all by coming a bit early (sorry about the sweepstake!) He is absolutely gorgeous and we are totally in love.    

Only got home last night, stayed in hosp to try and get Alex established breastfeeding - unfortunately don't seem to be able to manage, milk hasnt come in yet either and showing no signs of doing so.  Had to resort to giving him a bottle, poor mite was starving. Really disappointed but will ask midwife later about chances of it happening if i ever get any milk.

Just a quickie as soo tired and house been full already  

Be back soon with personals. Hope you're all well  

Lots of love to you all

Katy. xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi girls 
It's a negative  

I know it is 2 days early but it isn't going to change, this is 16 days after EC, 13 days after ET. It was a digital clearblue which I think would show at this point. Going to have to do official test on Fri for Care but we are devestated. We haven't even got any in the freezer, so distraught, don't know what to do.  6 weeks of our lives just wasted, that is how it feels. 

Thanks for your support. 
Tiny x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Tony I have PM'ed you sweetie but just wanted to hug you some more, I am so sorry x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Tiny - So sorry    
It is so devastating and these few days will be the worst but then you will start to feel slightly better after that and you will be ready to make a new plan soon, I promise. I never got frosties either time and I also fully expected it to work first time (I think we all do) but we have to remember it only works first time in a small minority of cases and it can take up to 3 or 4 goes. Unfortunately you have already been through a number of IUIs so probably had your hopes up even more.  Remember you had some good results with your embies and lining etc which gives you lots of hope to try again  xxx 

Hi Katy - What a surprise you gave us!  So glad to hear from you.  Enjoy your first few days with your gorgeous Alex, can't wait to see some pics.  Glad he is healthy and good luck with the feeding. Better for him to have a bottle than starve   and if its what you want to do then keep trying and ring those breastfeeding helplines   

Hi Nicola - Feeling a lot better today thanks, think the antibiotics are kicking in nicely. Yes I have always fancied a home birth and my community midwife is brill and really supportive of it.  Of course I will go to hospital if nec but can think of nothing nicer than having him at home and getting straight in my own bed - I hate hospitals!  

Hi to everyone else

Well I need to clean this house properly today because midwife visiting me tomorrow - bye for now

Love Karen 
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ Hoping that the breastfeeding happens for you hun, it can take a few days for your milk to come in so try not to worry  How are you both doing now that your home 

Karen ~ How has the internet shopping gone  You ordered that pool yet  Did your Midwife visit go OK 

Tiny ~ I am so sorry hun, no words will help at this stage. We didn't get any frosties either for any of our cycles.

Sally ~ How you doing hun 

Nicola ~ How did your appointment go 

x x x


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hi ladies, my appt is tomorrow morning but thanks for asking scooby,
My ticker has gone funny so it looks like it was today

hope everyone else is ok

    for tiny x x x

nicola x x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home this way........................... 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=162401.new#new


----------

